# Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2010)

So, in der Hoffnung, dass die Wogen hier trotz des hochumstrittenen Themas nicht hochschlagen biete ich einmal an, hier drin kontrovers zum Beitrag aus dem Magazin zu diskutieren:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

Ich selbst hoffe und denke, mit meinem Beitrag ein wenig Klarheit geschaffen zu haben und vielleicht manchen Kollegen mal zum Nachdenken gebracht zu haben, wie er sein Angeln zu gestalten hat, ohne dabei zu riskieren, mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen!

Die Möglichkeit nach Lust und Laune zu angeln besteht meiner Meinung nach in ausreichendem Maße und wir sollten sie einfach nur clever nutzen und aufhören, uns gegenseitig anzufeinden, um mal wieder gemeinsam in einem friedlichen Nebeneinander unser Hobby ausüben und genießen zu können.

Petri Heil!

Ernie

PS:

Hier noch der Link zum passenden Standpunkte-Stammtisch:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/standpunkte-stammtisch-catch-and-release.html


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Schick Schick#6#6#6,sagte ja schon leute die mit Herz....für Angler kämpfen brauch das Land,und Anwälte spezi. auf diese Sparte sind immer gut.

Freut mich was Du da aufgezeigst hast.

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Danke für die Mühe der Ausarbeitung.#6

Das Wort "Leiden" ist allerdings zu vermenschlichend. Grundsätzlich sind Tiere eben keine Menschen und können nicht "leiden" im menschlichen Sinne.

Auch wenn Menschen sich anmassen, sich in die Lage des Tieres zu versetzen, gibt es doch kein Nachweis für das "Leiden" des Tieres.

Ohne auf C&R näher eingehen zu wollen, mag doch jeder selbst entscheiden ob er Fische( . .  gesammelte Schnecken, Frösche oder was auch immer), kocht, brät, freiläßt oder was auch immer.

#6#6#6


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Hi Ernie,
super Beitrag, kommt sehr gut rüber.#6
Ich bin trotzdem froh in NL zu angeln und einfach so handeln zu können wie ich es möchte. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Danke für Euer Feedback!

Mein Anliegen war es, zu zeigen, dass die Rechtslage in Deutschland eben auch "C&R" hergibt, solange man einige wesentliche Dinge beachtet!

Ich bin selbst kein reiner "Releaser", aber mit etwas Überlegung, ist alles eine Frage der Darstellung und auch ich release des Öfteren mal einen Fisch, wenn mir gerade, direkt nach dem Fang, doch der "vernünftige Grund" zur Tötung plötzlich mal fehlt!...warum der mir dann gerade fehlt, dass geht niemanden etwas an und solange ich dazu nix sage, wird es auch immer mein Geheimnis bleiben! *grins*

So einfach wie bei Udo in NL ist es hierzulande nicht - aber wenn man einige meiner Anregungen beachtet, dann ist auch hier bei uns ein Zurücksetzen rechtlich möglich!

Die Alternative wäre höchstens, die Rechtslage zu ändern, was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich und deutlich schwieriger halte, als einige Überlegungen hinsichtlich des individuellen Angelns anzustellen und darauf zu achten, was man von seiner inneren Einstellung im Ernstfall preisgibt.

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *
> Ich bin selbst kein reiner "Releaser", aber mit etwas Überlegung, ist alles eine Frage der Darstellung und auch ich release des Öfteren mal einen Fisch, wenn mir gerade, direkt nach dem Fang, doch der "vernünftige Grund" zur Tötung plötzlich mal fehlt!...warum der mir dann gerade fehlt, dass geht niemanden etwas an und solange ich dazu nix sage, wird es auch immer mein Geheimnis bleiben!* *grins*





#6

So, oder so ähnlich sind wohl (hoffentlich) die meisten Angler am releasen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Parasol (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Hallo,
aus der Diskussion "C&R ja oder nein" halte ich mich raus. Da gibt es sicher Argumente für beides.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .......................
> Das Wort "Leiden" ist allerdings zu vermenschlichend. Grundsätzlich sind Tiere eben keine Menschen und können nicht "leiden" im menschlichen Sinne.



Wenn man den Begriff "Leiden" in diesem Zusammenhang nicht für angebracht hält, darf man aber auch den Begriff "Tier" hier nicht verwenden. Was für Fische gelten könnte, muss für Hund oder Pferd nicht auch zu treffen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .............................Auch wenn Menschen sich anmassen, sich in die Lage des Tieres zu versetzen, gibt es doch kein Nachweis für das "Leiden" des Tieres...........................................................................



Ich denke, es gibt den Nachweis weder für noch gegen das "Leiden" von Tieren, also muß man beide Möglichkeiten einräumen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aus der Diskussion "C&R ja oder nein" halte ich mich raus. Da gibt es sicher Argumente für beides.
> 
> 
> ...




Eben . . .#6

Und so lange wie das so ist, lege ich keinen menschlichen Massstab an . . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eben . . .#6
> 
> Und so lange wie das so ist, lege ich keinen menschlichen Massstab an . . .
> 
> ...


 
Juristisch gesehen, ist tatsächlich die "Leidensfähigkeit" von Fischen nicht in den einschlägigen naturwissenschaftlichen Fachrichtungen geklärt und deswegen umstritten --> was strafrechtlich ganz genau genommen immer zu einem Freispruch wegen "in dubio pro reo" führen müßte.(da also ernsthafte Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen bestehen!).

Für tiefergehend Interessierte empfehle ich daher den Beitrag von Kai Jendrusch und Dr. Arlinghaus, welcher sich unter IV. c) auch dieser Frage genauer widmet.

Ernie


----------



## bobbl (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Guter Artikel.
Zu C&R: Jeder wie er mag, aber eben auch andere Ansichten akzeptieren..


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Juristisch gesehen, ist tatsächlich die "Leidensfähigkeit" von Fischen nicht in den einschlägigen naturwissenschaftlichen Fachrichtungen geklärt und deswegen umstritten --> was strafrechtlich ganz genau genommen immer zu einem Freispruch wegen "in dubio pro reo" führen müßte.(da also ernsthafte Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen bestehen!).
> 
> Ernie



Tut es aber nicht! Gerichte urteilen durchaus anders:

AG Bad  Oeynhausen, Urteil vom 10.04.2001, Az. 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00:
CR stellt eine Tierquälerei nach § 17  Nr. 2 b Tierschutzgesetz - TierSchG dar, da es sich um die  Zufügung *“länger anhaltender erheblicher Schmerzen und Leiden”* handelt. 

Interessant und überdenkenswert und bedenkenswert ist hierzu auch die juristische Tendenz der Betrachtungsweise hinsichtlich Tierschutzrecht, wenn auch der konkrete Ausgangsfall ein Königsfischen und somit dem Charakter nach Wettfischen war.
So sieht es aktuell auch eine Staatsanwaltschaft in Niedersachsen, die die Meinung vertritt, dass neuerdings und zeitgemäß das Tierschutzrecht beim Angeln höher gewertet werden muss:
„*Denn die Entwicklung des Tierschutzrechtes ist weitergegangen, so dass Verhaltensweisen, die in früheren Jahren noch als vertretbar angesehen worden sind, mit heutigen rechtlichen Maßstäben nicht mehr in Einklang zu bringen sind.*“ 
Nach dem Staatsziel Tierschutz in Art. 20 a Grundgesetz (GG) seien die  Strafverfolgungsorgane *„rechtlich verpflichtet, dieses Staatsziel auch in der Praxis durchzusetzen.“*

Somit ist laut Staatsanwaltschaft ein vernünftiger Grund nach  § 17 Nr. 1 TierSchG sogar bei tatsächlicher Absicht, den Fang anschließend als Nahrungsmittel zu verwerten, wenn sportlicher Charakter eingebunden ist, nicht vorliegend.

Damit folgt neuerdings die Staatsanwaltschaft dem altem Gerichtsurteil von Hamm (AG Hamm, Urteil  vom 18.04.1988, Az. 9 Ls 48 Js 1693/86 = NStZ 88, 467-468), dass 
beim Wettangeln  gefangenen Fischen länger anhaltende *erhebliche  Leiden* i.S.v. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierschG zugefügt werden können, so dass das  Wettangeln als *Tierquälerei *zu qualifizieren sein kann.

Das Wort Schmerz, Leid und Tierquälerei ist immer explizit ausschlaggeben!

Ähnliche Fälle sowie Urteile sind derzeit vielfälltig!

Generelle Trend derzeit: Gegen C@R wie auch bei "eingebundenem sportlichen Charakter" rein Richtung purer Nahrungserwerb!


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Nur zur Information und Ergänzung von Ernies Ausführungen, die an sich sehr gut geschrieben, , aber leider nicht ausreichend sind und da auch eigene Meinung implizierend evtl. verhängnisvoll sein können!

So, wie im anderen Thread geschrieben, bin ich ab jetzt konsequent raus aus  Diskussionen!


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tut es aber nicht! Gerichte urteilen durchaus anders:
> 
> AG Bad Oeynhausen, Urteil vom 10.04.2001, Az. 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00:
> CR stellt eine Tierquälerei nach § 17 Nr. 2 b Tierschutzgesetz - TierSchG dar, da es sich um die Zufügung *“länger anhaltender erheblicher Schmerzen und Leiden”* handelt.
> ...


 
Lies doch bitte einmal meinen Querverweis - das Urteil, welches Du hier anführst ist DAS Urteil, welches Gegenstand der ausführlicheren wissenschaftlichen Betrachtung von Arlinghaus und Jendrusch ist!

Dort geht es genau um den Fall.

Also - meine Ausführungen sind eben nicht umfassend, weil ich gerade keinen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch habe, sondern eine Art praktischen Tipp von Angler zu Angler abgeben möchte.

Lies mal den von mir zitierten Beitrag ganz und es erklärt sich vieles von selbst!

Und - natürlich enthält mein Beitrag auch meine eigene Meinung - die auch deutlich als solche gekennzeichnet ist - bei dem von Dir angeführten Urteil bin ich sogar gepaltener Ansicht - denn moralisch finde ich das Urteil richtig, obwohl es juristisch so nicht hätte verkündet werden dürfen (s. dazu Beitrag v. Jendrusch & Arlinghaus).

...und es ist eine Einzelfallentscheidung EINES kleinen erstinstanzlichen Amtsgerichtes - das hat weder eine Allgemeinverbindlichkeit zur Folge, noch läßt sich daraus ableiten, wie ein anderes Amtsgericht einen ähnlichen Einzelfall entscheiden wird!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ernie, ich habe es gelesen und ich warne davor, Richterschelte und Urteilskritik als juristische Tipps zu sehen ...
das sind private Meinungen zu konkreter Rechtssprechung!

Eine Diskussion eines Urteils hebt die Rechtsprechung nicht auf! Ich habe das hier schon vor Jahren wegen des Artikels geschrieben ...

und die Rechtsprechung und  das Empfinden von Staatsanwaltschaften ist weitergegangen ... im Sinne dieses Urteils ... und gegen die Urteilskritiker ... einen kleinen Einblick in diese Materie habe ich ja oben geschaffen ....
nur der Vollständigkeits wegen gesagt! 

ebenfalls Petri 

aber ich bin nun raus hier, wie angekündigt!


----------



## Jose (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

danke für die info.
wird also immer mehr zum drahtseilakt, tight line eben.

und dann: schaut auf meine signatur


----------



## gründler (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Der *DAMALIGE* Oberbürgermeister aus Hannover hat da zwar anderes verkündet in Hannover bei fischen die da so im laufe der Umgebung anliegen,was diesen fall betrifft (einschüchtern lassen Veranstaltungen....),aber egal tut hier nix zur sache.

Der fall ist bis Dato im Keller verschwunden,und der Verein der abgeschossen werden sollte von der lieben Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover führt(e) weiterhin seine Konigsfischen durch(soweit ich das weiß,ob noch 2010,heute???) wie vorher auch.
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesAuch andere Vereine Anlagen im umland....führen weiterhin durch.


Der VDSF hat damals natürlich einen dazu aufgesetzt,was manche gern nach aussen tragen,wir kennen ja alle die Meinung des VDSF zu Veranstaltungen (husten kriege).Vieleicht hier mal ne Ausnahme wo sie für Angler kämpften. 

http://www.vdsf.de/media/koenigsfischen-hannover.html




Der DAV stellte letzte Woche sein neues Feederteam vor für die WM EM.....,die Veranstaltungen in Deutschland werden auch nicht weniger sondern ständig mehr mit Sponsoren wie zb.Hagebaumarkt Metro.........

Irgendwie alles komisch wenn der trend eigentlich zur reinen Nahrungsangelei geht.


Ps:Nein dieser Schreibstyle ist kein Angriff auf Toni,das ist das was ich darüber denke weiß....,muss man ja hier neuerdings besser erwähnen.

#h

Ps:änderung da zu unvöllständig und falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## raubangler (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Zitat aus dem Magazinbeitrag:

"""
  Zwar steht der „vernünftige Grund" auch in § 1 TierschG, jedoch nicht in der Strafvorschrift des § 17 Nr. 2 TierschG, wonach sich  eine mögliche Bestrafung zu richten hätte. 

"""

Genau.
C&R'er wurden bisher aufgrund  § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG verfolgt.

Und dann folgt eine Handlungsanweisung, welche 'rechtlich anerkannten  vernuenftigen Gruende' man sich bzgl. des Angelns vorher zurechtlegen sollte, damit der  § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG nicht greift.

Weiteres Zitat:*
"""
Dies soll keine Anleitung zum Lügen sein,*....
*"""*

Ist es aber. Zumindestens fuer einen echten C&R'er.

Fazit:
C&R ist strafbar, aber man kann sich aus der Strafbarkeit rauslügen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Fazit:
> C&R ist strafbar, aber man kann sich aus der Strafbarkeit rauslügen.



Hast Du den Text eigentlich gelesen? #d


----------



## Carpmen (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

*§ 17 *

  Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis  zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1.ein  Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2.einem  Wirbeltiera)aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder  Leiden oder
b)länger anhaltende oder sich  wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden

        zufügt.
§17 Tierschutzgesetz ist schon in Ordnung aber was ist dann mit Nr 2 ????


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



gründler schrieb:


> Der Oberbürgermeister aus Hannover hat da zwar anderes verkündet in Hannover beim Königsfischen,was diesen fall betrifft,aber egal tut hier nix zur sache.
> 
> Ich werde umgehend den Oberbürgermeister dazu befragen, mich interessiert seine Sichtweise.
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

update:

Mail an Oberbürgermeister Weil / Hannover abgesandt und bestätigt


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Magazinbeitrag:
> 
> """
> Zwar steht der „vernünftige Grund" auch in § 1 TierschG, jedoch nicht in der Strafvorschrift des § 17 Nr. 2 TierschG, wonach sich eine mögliche Bestrafung zu richten hätte.
> ...


 
Wenn Du bis zum Ende gelesen hast, dann sollte klar geworden sein, dass "reines" C&R durchaus zu einer Strafbarkeit führen kann, wenn ein Angler zumindest bis zum Fang nicht einen anerkannten "vernünftigen Grund" für sich in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Daran kann und will ich nichts ändern, weil das die aktuelle Rechtslage wiedergibt.

Anders liegt der Fall jedoch, wenn ein Angler sich unmittelbar nach dem Fang anders entscheidet, sich also sein Verwertungsvorsatz, oder seine Verwertungsabsicht plötzlich doch einmal ändert.

Dieser Fall wäre nach der von mir vertretenen Ansicht nicht nach § 17 Nr. 2 TierschG strafbar und ein Zurücksetzen müßte sogar dann strenggenommen erfolgen, weil durch den Vorsatzwechsel der "vernünftige Grund" zur Tötung (im Sinne des § 17 Nr. 1 TierschG) dann nicht (mehr) besteht.

Ich kann und will reines C&R nicht legalisieren, sondern zeige auf, unter welcher Voraussetzung ein Zurücksetzen möglich und sogar geboten ist.
Wenn dies für einen "echten" C&R´ler (wie Du es nennst) keine Möglichkeit ist, dann wird dessen angeln in Deutschland weiterhin gefährlich bleiben!

Ob ein Angler nun diese oder jene Einstellung zum Angeln hat, dass liegt nicht in meiner Hand und es liegt in der Verantwortung eines jeden Angler´s, wie er nun angelt und mit welcher inneren Einstellung.

Mir ging es lediglich darum, zu zeigen, das ein Zurücksetzen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen durchaus möglich ist, ohne sich dabei strafbar zu machen.

Ernie1973


----------



## gründler (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

........


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> update:
> 
> Mail an Oberbürgermeister Weil / Hannover abgesandt und bestätigt


 
Ich finde es gut, dass Du Dich so engagierst, aber "Wettfischen" war nicht mein Thema & Anliegen, sondern lediglich die Möglichkeit für einen Angler, maßige gefangene Fische unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen auch straffrei zurücksetzen zu können.

Das Thema Wettfischen ist für mich ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe, dem ich mich in meinem Beitrag nicht gewidmet habe.

Ernie

PS:

Dass die Staatsanwaltschaft anklagt muss im Übrigen noch nichts bedeuten.
Das Gericht muss zunächst die Anklage auch zulassen.
Was nach Zulassung einer Anklage aus der Sache wird, dass steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und was am Ende nach erfolgter Beweisaufnahme aus so einer Sache wird, ist ebenfalls nicht klar.
Zudem würde ich mich als Betroffener jederzeit mit einer Berufung gegen ein erstinstanzliches amtsgerichtliches Urteil wenden, da die (Fach-) Wissenschaften sich zu vielen Fragen rund um den Tatbestand des § 17 Nr. 2 TierschG sehr uneinig sind, was streng genommen mit sich bringt, dass wegen "in dubio pro reo" freigesprochen werden muss, solange nicht zweifelsfrei feststeht, dass Fische z.B. mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Schmerzen empfinden können, oder "leidensfähig" sind, wie es das Gesetz voraussetzt!


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Danke Ernie für die schöne und verständliche Zusammenfassung.

Die Essenz ist doch die, dass ein begründetes "Catch and Decide" zu jedem Zeitpunkt möglich ist. 

Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. 

Problematisch bleibt es weiterhin für die Hardcorereleaser, die sich nach Möglichkeit nicht erwischen lassen sollten und wenn doch ja einfach lügen können. 

Dieser Text:

http://www.vdsf.de/media/koenigsfischen-hannover.html

gibt im übrigen nicht die Haltung oder Meinung des VDSF zu C&R wieder, sondern lediglich eine Einschätzung zur Rechtmäßigkeit von Wettfischen und dem daraus entstehenden Möglichkeiten von Staatsanwaltschaften zu solchen Veranstaltungen. Wer diesen Text kritisiert, hat ihn wohl schlicht nicht verstanden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ernie,

wenn du mein diesbezügliches Posting (Königsfischen) weiter oben gelesen und verstanden hast, dann siehst du, dass es auch mir nicht um Wettkampf geht, sondern um die weiter tragende Begründung der Staatsanwaltschaft und diese betrifft exakt deine vorherig getätigte Aussage (zweifelhaftes Schmerz-/Leidempfinden mit deiner folgenden Einschätzung "in dubio pro reo"!)

Kontext bezogen lesen und nicht Stichwort abhängig bitte!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dieser Text:
> 
> http://www.vdsf.de/media/koenigsfischen-hannover.html
> 
> gibt im übrigen nicht die Haltung oder Meinung des VDSF zu C&R wieder, sondern lediglich eine Einschätzung zur Rechtmäßigkeit von Wettfischen und dem daraus entstehenden Möglichkeiten von Staatsanwaltschaften zu solchen Veranstaltungen. Wer diesen Text kritisiert, hat ihn wohl schlicht nicht verstanden.



Richtig Uli,

rätselhat, wieso der Text mit den begletenden Worten des Postings überhaupt in die Diskussion eingebracht wurde ... wohl als eine Möglichkeit gegen den Verband wieder zu reden ...


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ernie,
> 
> wenn du mein diesbezügliches Posting (Königsfischen) weiter oben gelesen und verstanden hast, dann siehst du, dass es auch mir nicht um Wettkampf geht, sondern um die weiter tragende Begründung der Staatsanwaltschaft und diese betrifft exakt deine vorherig getätigte Aussage (zweifelhaftes Schmerz-/Leidempfinden mit deiner folgenden Einschätzung "in dubio pro reo"!)
> 
> Kontext bezogen lesen und nicht Stichwort abhängig bitte!


 
Ja, aber dann sollen sie doch ruhig anklagen - dann wird mal endlich eine Klärung herbeigeführt, wenn jemand mal spätestens in der Berufung obsiegt.

Eine Anklage heißt noch nichts (!!!) und auf die Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft kommt es weiß Gott nicht an - die entscheiden nicht, sondern klagen an, oder stellen ein.

Interessant wird es erst, wenn es tatsächlich mal ein Urteil gibt, dass über das Amtsgericht hinaus geht (und bei dem der Fall nicht so lag, wie beim AG Bad Oeynhausen, wo der Fisch auch noch vor dem Zurücksetzen "max 5 Minuten" an Land verbringen mußte!) - ich denke schon beim Landgericht spätestens würde ein solches AG-Urteil im Falle einer Berufung schon aufgehoben werden müssen.(wegen "in dubio pro reo").

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung - aber ich halte es nur für eine Frage der Zeit, bis einmal jemand diese lang-ersehnte GERICHTLICHE Klärung herbeiführt! 

z.B. verurteilt das AG Gummersbach alles Mögliche hier bei uns und nahezu jede Berufung gegen zweifelhafte Urteile hat Erfolg und die Richter beim LG Köln heben eine Menge der Gummersbacher Urteile kopfschüttelnd wieder auf.

Was die Staatsanwaltschaft denkt interessiert mich wirklich nur sehr bedingt in diesem Kontext - entscheidend ist alleine, worauf die (ggf. Ober-) Gerichte sich bei der Entscheidungsfindung stützen werden!

Ernie


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

... und wenn das Urteil rechtskräftig vorliegt, aber nicht in deinem Sinne, dann wird es eben nicht von dir anerkannt ... die Gründe hast du ja am konkreten Beispiel schon genannt und neue lassen sich bei Bedarf schon finden ...

Ernie, du meinst, denkst, schätzt und spekulierst und verdrängst ...
sei dir belassen, nett zu lesen deine Einschätzung ...

wahrscheinlich oder sicherlich sogar liegen wir ja gar nicht auseinander in unserer Ansicht zum Zurücksetzen, aber in dieser rechtl. Begründung sehe ich Probleme.

Es wird im Falle eine  konkrete Einzelprüfung unabdingbar sein, und eine Strafbarkeit kann durchaus unter speziellen Umständen nicht vorliegen. 
Abstrakt läßt sich das nicht beantworten.

Ich warnte ausdrücklich vor einer Pauschalisierung !


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

- auf Wunsch Edit des Zitats - 

Natürlich ist das was ich schreibe meine Meinung -->darum geht es in einem Forum schließlich!

Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, dann ist das ja auch völlig ok - aber was ist Deine Intension bei dem Ganzen hier???

Sollen wir nun alle aufhören zu angeln?
Oder nur noch zum Verzehr angeln?
Bist Du der Ansicht, ein maßiger Fisch könne nicht straffrei unter Beachtung der von mir aufgeführten Parameter zurückgesetzt werden?

Was möchtest Du uns sagen?

Natürlich ist das Urteil aus Bad Oeynhausen in der Welt - aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum der Betroffene angesichts der sehr umstrittenen Rechts- und Wissenschaftlage nicht die Berufungsinstanz bemüht hat (obwohl 10 Tagessätze durchaus eine Strafe sind, die man auch schonmal zahlt, um einfach Ruhe zu haben).

Ich verstehe Deine Postings als Warnung, dass bei den Staatsanwaltschaften eine Art "Trendwende" in Sachen Angeln vorherrscht und Du zur Vorsicht ermahnst - was ich völlig ok finde.

Meine Sicht der Dinge muß ja nicht die Richtige sein - jedoch argumentiere ich recht nah am Gesetzeswortlaut, mit meinen Ratschlägen hinsichtlich eines Zurücksetzens von Fischen, für die einem unmittelbar nach dem Fang erst der "vernünftige Grund" zur Tötung fehlt.

Also - erachtest Du das Zurücksetzen nun für gefährlich, weil das auch jemand anders sehen könnte, wohingegen ich rechtlich keine Bedenken habe, wenn ich einen Fisch unter den von mir ausführlich aufgezeigten Bedingungen mal zurücksetze?

Damit haben wir zwei unterschiedliche Standpunkte und ich verstehe nur Deine Verbissenheit nicht so ganz - was wäre Dein konkreter Tipp an alle angelnden Kollegen hinsichtlich des Zurücksetzens??? 

- alles mitnehmen, was maßig ist und regulär gefangen wurde, nur um ganz sicher zu gehen, weil die Staatsanwaltschaften ihre Ansicht geändert haben, seitdem der Tierschutz in einer Staatszielnorm im GG steht?

Ernie


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So, wie im anderen Thread geschrieben, bin ich ab jetzt konsequent raus aus  Diskussionen!


----------



## padotcom (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Das halte ich auch für extrem gefährlich. Sich bei jedem Release darauf zu berufen, das plötzlich die Verwertungsabsicht anders aussieht und man plötzlich keinen Appetit mehr auf Fisch hat.
Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Staatsanwaltschaft und andere Behörden davon Wind bekommen, weil jeder Angler so argumentiert?
Da ist der Schritt, das Angeln gänzlich zu verbieten ja vorprogrammiert, weil es zu einem reinen "Sport" verkommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... und wenn das Urteil rechtskräftig vorliegt, aber nicht in deinem Sinne, dann wird es eben nicht von dir anerkannt ... die Gründe hast du ja am konkreten Beispiel schon genannt und neue lassen sich bei Bedarf schon finden ...
> 
> Ernie, du meinst, denkst, schätzt und spekulierst und verdrängst ...
> sei dir belassen, nett zu lesen deine Einschätzung ...
> ...





Moin Toni,#h

Warum muss man versuchen die Löcher im System zu stopfen, die pfiffige Leute gefunden haben?

In diesem Sinne sollten Angler, Angler sein.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



padotcom schrieb:


> Das halte ich auch für extrem gefährlich. Sich bei jedem Release darauf zu berufen, das plötzlich die Verwertungsabsicht anders aussieht und man plötzlich keinen Appetit mehr auf Fisch hat.
> Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Staatsanwaltschaft und andere Behörden davon Wind bekommen, weil jeder Angler so argumentiert?
> Da ist der Schritt, das Angeln gänzlich zu verbieten ja vorprogrammiert, weil es zu einem reinen "Sport" verkommt.


 
Die C&R Umfrage hier im Board vor kurzem hat ergeben, dass die meisten Kollegen weder "hardcore releaser" noch "alles Abknüppler" sind - die Wahrheit und Mehrheit lag irgendwo dazwischen.

Damit angeln (soweit diese Umfrage repräsentativ war) die meisten so wie ich es selber mache - manche Fänge werden durchaus verwertet, andere widerum werden schonend zurückgesetzt.

Da ich z.B. am Rhein in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht einmal kontrolliert wurde, scheint das Problem des "überhaupt mal beim Zurücksetzen darauf angesprochen-werdens" fast ein theoretisches zu sein.

Ok, es gibt Gewässer mit anderem Kontrolldruck, wie z.B. meine Vereinstalsperre.

Aber auch dort handle ich genauso, wie ich es ausführlich beschrieben habe.

Wenn mir z.B. beim nächtlichen Aalangeln ein rel. großer Karpfen auf den Tauwurm beißt, den ich nicht verwerten möchte, dann setze ich diesen wenn er unverletzt ist möglichst schnell und schonend zurück.

Die Extreme in beiden Richtungen sind nur ein Bruchteil der Anglerschaft - und wie gezeigt, ist und bleibt "hardcore-C&R" in Deutschland problematisch und eigentlich prinzipiell strafbar.

Da ich aber denke, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler eher "Catch&Decide" betreibt (s. Umfrageergebnis), können meine Ausführungen für diese Mehrheit der Anglerschaft durchaus eine Info sein, mit der sie praktisch und ruhigen Gewissens angeln gehen können.

Petri!

Ernie

PS:

Die Gefahr, dass Angeln zu einem reinen "Sport" verkommt besteht anscheinend aufgrund des Umfrageergebnisses nicht wirklich, da auch noch viele Kollegen gerne Fisch essen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *Da ich aber denke, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler eher "Catch&Decide" betreibt (s. Umfrageergebnis), können meine Ausführungen für diese Mehrheit der Anglerschaft durchaus eine Info sein, mit der sie praktisch und ruhigen Gewissens angeln gehen können.
> 
> Petri!* *
> 
> Ernie*




#6

So ziemlich alle mir bekannten Angler(sind nicht gerade wenige), halten es ebenso.

Der gesunde Menschenverstand hat schon oft so manches Gesetz überflüssig gemacht.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand hat schon oft so manches Gesetz überflüssig gemacht.#6



Ich würde nicht mal sagen das dieses Gesetz überflüssig ist, aber in der Realität kommen eben nur wenige damit in Konflikt.

Mal ganz überspitzt gesagt: Wer einen Fisch abschlägt und dann nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann (sondern ihn etwa in die Tonne oder die Uferböschung wirft weil eben "nur" eine Brasse, Grundel oder Rapfen) handelt doch genauso gesetzeswidrig wie der Hardcore-Releaser der von vornherein keine Fische entnehmen möchte. Beide stehen aber in der realen Anglerwelt ganz weit aussen, die Mitte dürften Leute sein die mehr oder weniger Fisch entsprechend den eigenen Vorlieben entnehmen. Und da sehe ich kein Problem und keinen Konflikt mit dem Gesetz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht mal sagen das dieses Gesetz überflüssig ist, aber in der Realität kommen eben nur wenige damit in Konflikt.
> 
> Mal ganz überspitzt gesagt: Wer einen Fisch abschlägt und dann nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann (sondern ihn etwa in die Tonne oder die Uferböschung wirft weil eben "nur" eine Brasse, Grundel oder Rapfen) handelt doch genauso gesetzeswidrig wie der Hardcore-Releaser der von vornherein keine Fische entnehmen möchte. Beide stehen aber in der realen Anglerwelt ganz weit aussen, *die Mitte dürften Leute sein die mehr oder weniger Fisch entsprechend den eigenen Vorlieben entnehmen.* Und da sehe ich kein Problem und keinen Konflikt mit dem Gesetz.




Genau.

#6


----------



## Pinn (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



padotcom schrieb:


> Das halte ich auch für extrem gefährlich. Sich bei jedem Release darauf zu berufen, das plötzlich die Verwertungsabsicht anders aussieht und man plötzlich keinen Appetit mehr auf Fisch hat.
> Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Staatsanwaltschaft und andere Behörden davon Wind bekommen, weil jeder Angler so argumentiert?
> Da ist der Schritt, das Angeln gänzlich zu verbieten ja vorprogrammiert, weil es zu einem reinen "Sport" verkommt.



Ich angle seit mehr als 30 Jahren am Rhein und bin in dieser Zeit nicht einmal (!) kontrolliert worden. Nur mal so als Anmerkung am Rande. Intensivere Kontrollen wären mir hier am Niederrhein schon lieb, weil mich insbesondere die angelnden Zeitgenossen ärgern, die wahllos alles abknüppeln, was ihnen an den Haken geht.

Das ist das andere Extrem: Reine Kochtopfangler, die sich weder um gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße scheren.

Sowas halte ich auch für extrem gefährlich, weil die Duldung der Verstöße gegen die jeweilige Fischereiordnung des betreffenden Bundeslandes durch mangelnde Kontrollen die Anarchie am Fischwasser fördert.

Und beim unbedarften Zuschauer kommt das behutsame Zurücksetzen von Fischen sicher besser an als das wahllose Abknüppeln.

Erstmal soviel von mir zum Thema von Ernie. Das Thema ist übrigens klasse!#6

Gruß, Werner


----------



## raubangler (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ....
> Damit angeln (soweit diese Umfrage repräsentativ war) die meisten so wie ich es selber mache - manche Fänge werden durchaus verwertet, andere widerum werden schonend zurückgesetzt.
> ....



dann ist das ja ein ploetzlicher gesinnungswandel nach dem fang mit vorheriger ankuendigung im internet.
nennt man auch vorsatz - oder nicht?
:q

die staatsanwaelte sollten sich mal eine einwoechige weiterbildung auf einem fischtrawler goennen.
vermutlich waere dann das thema "angler und fische" nicht mehr im fokus.


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> dann ist das ja ein ploetzlicher gesinnungswandel nach dem fang mit vorheriger ankuendigung im internet.
> nennt man auch vorsatz - oder nicht?
> :q
> 
> ...


 
Hihi - nice try - aber ich habe ja Spaß an dem Thema - also ran da:

Es bringt das Thema zwar nicht weiter, aber da verstehst Du etwas grundlegend falsch - manche Fische werden verwertet - also diejenigen, für deren Tötung ich den vernünftigen Grund direkt nach dem Fang auch wirklich habe.

Wenn ich den dann nicht habe, was ich ja erst nach dem Fang weiß und wissen kann für den konkreten gefangenen Fisch, dann wird der Fisch schonend zurückgesetzt.

Wo bitte ist da Vorsatz???

...ich versuche grundsätzlich immer möglichst appetitliche Fische zu fangen - aber - oh Wunder - nicht alle sind es dann auch! 

*grins*

Vorsatz würde bedeuten, dass ich mit Wissen und Wollen einen Fisch fange, von dem ich schon vorher sicher weiß, dass ich ihn keinesfalls verwerten kann und will - aber niemand weiß vorher sicher, was tatsächlich auf den Köder beißt (übrigens einer der Punkte, die das Angeln für mich so spannend und toll machen!).

Netter Versuch - aber Vorsatz ist da nicht!

Mein Vorsatz ist immer, genau den perfekten Fisch zum Verzehr zu fangen - oder für meine Hunde - aber - so ist das Anglerleben - manch´ein Fisch sieht dann unmittelbar nach dem Fang so garnicht mehr lecker aus - also wird der in diesem Fall nat. releast, weil mir dann in dem Moment der vernünftige Grund zur Tötung fehlt.

....Tschuldigung - aber Vorsatz ist da keiner - allenfalls eine gewisse, auf empirischen Erfahrungen beruhende Erwartung, hinsichtlich künftiger Fänge, dass diese oft nicht so sind, wie ich sie gerne zuvor gehabt hätte.(z.B. komme ich beim Aalangeln nicht mehr um "Grundel-Beifänge" herum, die allerdings meinen Hunden gut schmecken!)

Vorsatz heißt vereinfacht *WISSEN & WOLLEN* - ich *WILL* immer den Fisch fangen, für den ich dann den "vernünftigen Grund" auch habe, aber ich *WEIß* halt *nie* (bis zum tatsächlichen Fang), ob das auch wirklich klappt!

Klappt es, dann entnehme ich - klappt es nicht, so ändert sich mein Vorsatz (genau genommen das voluntative Element - also das WOLLEN und auch in dem Moment das WISSEN) dahingehend, dass mir der vernünftige Grund fehlt und ich also nicht straffrei töten könnte und deswegen quasi möglichst schonend sogar zurücksetzen muß!

;O)

Noch Fragen?

Ernie

PS:

Staatsanwälte und Richter sollten wirklich mal eine Woche angeln - zumindest die Fachabteilungen!...das könnte echt helfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

So, hier mal ne Anmerkung der Red., warum ich den Artikel so wichtig und auch gut finde, dass wir den gerne veröffentlicht haben:

Es gibt unter Anglern bezüglich des zurücksetzens von Fischen, c+r so viele Diskussionen und auch so viel juristische Unkenntnis, dass es dringend nötig ist, den auch hier im Forum immer wieder zu lesenden Statements (Fische zurücksetzen ist gesetzlich verboten etc.) etwas entgegen gesetzt werden muss.

Und das machen wir ja beileibe nicht das erste Mal (folgendes von Kai Jendrusch stammt aus dem Mai 2006!):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060427250/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/cr-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Kai Jendrusch ist genauso wie der Autor hier ein Jurist.

Da Juristen am besten wissen, "dass man vor Gericht und auf hoher See in Gottes Hand ist" (alter Zynikerspruch zum gesunden Menschenverstand in der Juristerei); ist es eben wichtig, einmal klarzumachen, dass es hier nicht nur EINE Sichtweise gibt (dass man Fische NIE zurücksezen darf), die leider auch teilweise von "Angler"Verbänden verbreitet und unterstützt wird, sondern dass man das auch unter juristischer Sichtweise durchaus anders sehen kann.

Und dass es juristische Argumentationen gibt, die durchaus dazu in der Lage sind, eventuelle Klagen gegen Angler sowohl in der ersten wie möglichen weiteren Instanzen erfolgreich abzuwehren (aber eben NICHT!! mit Sicherheit, (vor Gericht und auf hoher See..)).

Wee ein Anwalt eines angeklagten Anglers dazu z. B. die beiden von Juristen in der Anglerpraxis veröffentlichten Aufsätze bei Gericht vorlegt, dürfte das sicherlich die Chancen auf den laut gesunden Menschenverstand eigentlich zu erwartenden Freispruch auch vor Gericht  dann auch eher stärken denn schmälern..



Ob ein Angler das nutzt oder nicht, wie ein Angler persönlich das handhabt oder wie die Einstellung des einzelnen Anglers dazu ist, ist uns dabei egal.

Uns gehts schlicht darum, zu informieren!

Und da ist es eben schlicht falsch, wenn immer wieder behauptet wird, zurücksetzen von Fischen sei *gesetzlich* grundsätzlich verboten, bzw. maßige Fische müssen *gesetzlich*  grundsätzlich entnommen werden 

(*ACHTUNG hier*: Auch wenn das gesetzlich nicht so ist, kann das für einzelne Regionen oder Gewässer gelten, wenn Bewirtschafter der Gewässer so etwas in ihren Karten/Angelbedingungen aufgenommen haben!)


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Vorsatz würde bedeuten, dass ich mit Wissen und Wollen einen Fisch fange, von dem ich schon vorher sicher weiß, dass ich ihn keinesfalls verwerten kann und will - aber niemand weiß vorher sicher, was tatsächlich auf den Köder beißt (übrigens einer der Punkte, die das Angeln für mich so spannend und toll machen!).
> ...



Du willst es nicht, aber Du hältst es für möglich und findest Dich damit ab.

Das nennt Ihr Juristen doch Eventualvorsatz!?
http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Vorsatz_Strafrecht.html

An der Uni hatte ich es nur mit Handelsrecht zu tun. 
Sich mit Strafrecht zu befassen, bringt ja viel mehr Spass!
#6


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ....
> Klappt es, dann entnehme ich - klappt es nicht, so ändert sich mein Vorsatz (genau genommen das voluntative Element - also das WOLLEN und auch in dem Moment das WISSEN) dahingehend, dass mir der vernünftige Grund fehlt und ich also nicht straffrei töten könnte und deswegen quasi möglichst schonend sogar zurücksetzen muß!
> ....



Na klar musst Du dann schonend zuruecksetzen.
Um eine ZWEITE Straftat zu verhindern.

Die erste hast Du dann ja bereits nach § 17 Nr. 2 TierSchG vollbracht.

Da kann man sich Konstrukte zurechtbasteln wie man will.

Ändert nichts daran, dass man in diesem schönen Land nur angeln darf, wenn man IMMER einen vernünftigen Grund vorweisen kann und dann auch entsprechend handelt.

P.S.
Für mich ist ein Fisch ein Fisch.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Ändert nichts daran, dass man in diesem schönen Land nur angeln darf, wenn man IMMER einen vernünftigen Grund vorweisen kann und dann auch entsprechend handelt.


Wieso das denn? Aber jedenfalls nicht wegen § 17 Nr. 2 TierSchG .

Denn da steht klar eines:


> a) *aus Rohheit* erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
> 
> 
> b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder
> Leiden zufügt.



Wäre Angeln also rechtlich grundsätzlich als Rohheit anzusehen, müsste es grundsätzlich schon gesetzlich verboten sein..

Isses aber nicht, daher greift der § nicht für alle Angler oder das Angeln an sich. 

Nur wenn im jeweiligen Einzelfall eine Rohheit bei einer Einzelperson explizit nachgewiesen und auch richterlich festgestellt wird..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@raubangler: Irgentwie drängt sich der Gedanke auf das Du wider besserern Wissens argumentierst um Stunk zu machen? 

Was ist so schwer dran zu verstehen das eben auch wenn ich. z.B. auf Zander agele (den ich verwerten möchte) jederzeit ein Hecht beissen kann (den ich nicht verwerten möchte) und deswegen erst nach dem Fang die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Entnahme getroffen werden kann?



raubangler schrieb:


> P.S.
> Für mich ist ein Fisch ein Fisch.....



Echt? Ich dachte immer ein  Fisch ist ein Nashorn... |bigeyes


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht, aber Du hältst es für möglich und findest Dich damit ab.
> 
> Das nennt Ihr Juristen doch Eventualvorsatz!?
> http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Vorsatz_Strafrecht.html
> ...


 
Ich widerspreche mal rein logisch - und nicht unbedingt juristisch - obwohl das Ergebnis manchmal das Gleiche ist:

Du überschreitest hier eine logische Grenze:

Wer Auto fährt, der weiß, dass statistisch eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass auch mal ein Unfall passieren kann - und ?

...wir fahren trotzdem alle Auto!

Ist deshalb jeder Unfall vorsätzlich?

Wird Autofahren deshalb verboten?

NO!

NO!

Fragen?


Ernie


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Wird Autofahren deshalb verboten?
> ...



Nein, aber es gibt mit der Betriebsgefahr eine verschuldensunabhaengige Gefaehrdungshaftung.

Diese Freiraeume gibt es beim Angeln nicht, da Angeln nicht in dem Maße gesellschaftlich gewollt ist.

Dein Vergleich hinkt bis zum Umfallen.
|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Wieso das denn? Aber jedenfalls nicht wegen § 17 Nr. 2 TierSchG .
> ...



Der vernünftige Grund steht im Tierschutzgesetz ganz oben. Erster Paragraph.....

Wenn diese schützende Hand nicht da ist, kommt §17 als Keule.

Und ja, aus Sicht der Mehrheitsbevölkerung ist Angeln Tierquälerei in Höchstform.
Frag' mal Nichtangler nach ihrer Meinung....

Es kann alles nur schlimmer kommen.
Also, einfach keinen Anlass mit C&R oder C&D geben.
Wir haben dann Ruhe und gut ist.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Da schmerzen einem ja so langsam die Augen, bei einer so verbohrten und gleichzeitig belanglosen Argumentation...|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Alleine schon dadurch, dass Angeln trotz Tierschutzgesetz nicht nur nicht verboten, sondern in den entsprechenden Landesgesezen gereregelt ist, zeigt, dass der von raubangler genannte §1 einfach folgendes juristisch aussagt:
Angeln IST ein vernünftiger Grund...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bist Du Angler|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c




@ Martin

Du bist Doch auch "Teil der Anglerschaft" . . .

Warum versuchst Du Fehler bei Anglern zu finden, die nur die rechtliche Situation erläutern?#y


Zum Thema "Verständnis" lies mal bitte hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189799


Du hinterlässt immer den Eindruck, nur mal etwas gesagt haben zu wollen . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alleine schon dadurch, dass Angeln trotz Tierschutzgesetz nicht nur nicht verboten, sondern in den entsprechenden Landesgesezen gereregelt ist, zeigt, dass der von raubangler genannte §1 einfach folgendes aussagt:
> *Angeln IST ein vernünftiger Grund...*




Dafür ganz dickes #6

Warst schneller . .|wavey:

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Angeln IST ein vernünftiger Grund...




:q
Deshalb ist C&R ja auch verboten.

Wer erst einmal in die Fänge des Tierschutzgesetzes gekommen ist.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> *
> Wer erst einmal in die Fänge des Tierschutzgesetzes gekommen ist.....*



. . . hat die Möglichkeit, mit einer starken Lobby, öffentlichkeitswirksame Urteile zu erwirken . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um dieses eine Posting, sondern um alle Postings von "raubangler" in diesem Thread, in denen es mir so vorkommt, als würde er Spass daran empfinden Ernies sehr gut geschriebenen Artikel im Magazin nur zerreden zu wollen! Und das ist "schade"....




Natürlich sind Ernies Beiträge (vor allem dieser) konkurrenzlos . . .#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich versuche lediglich aufzuzeigen, dass unser Recht bei entsprechender Einstellung einiges an Freiheiten hergibt.

Seiner Argumentation folgend würden wir alle entweder nur zum Nahrungserwerb angeln, oder garnicht.(es klingt durch, dass er beim Angeln also jeden maßigen regulär gefangenen Fisch entnimmt, um "Ruhe" zu haben - das wäre nix für mich, wenn mir bei einem Fisch nach dem Fang der "vernünftige Grund" fehlt!).

Ich denke so eng ist es nicht - wie bereits ausgiebig erläutert sind beide "Extremformen" des Angelns (Hardcore C&R sowie Allesmitnehmen) relativ selten.

Vielleicht möchte er ein bißchen austesten, wie wasserdicht das Ganze ist - aber das steht und fällt alles damit, was wir selber über unser Angeln und unsere Absichten & Motive dabei im Falle des Falles preisgeben - der Beweis (!), dass man nieeeeeee vorhatte, einen gefangenen Fisch zu entnehmen, den muß im Zweifel der Staatsanwalt führen - das erst nach dem Fang kein Vorsatzwechsel stattfand, dass muß ebenfalls nachgewiesen werden (und zwar so sicher, "dass vernünftigen Zweifeln Schweigen geboten ist") - und das gelingt einfach in der Praxis nicht, wenn der betroffene Angler "anders" aussagt!

;O)

Was der Angler wirklich vor, beim und nach dem Fang einmal dachte, dass wissen nur er selbst und der liebe Gott.

Angeln als "Tierquälerei" mit Eventualvorsatz zu pauschalisieren klingt ein Wenig nach einer "P*TA-Argumentation" und ich kann nur schwer glauben, dass ein Angler so argumentiert.

Aber andere Meinungen machen das Ganze doch nur bunter - solange man dabei nicht die Toleranz für andersdenkende Kollegen gänzlich verliert! *g*


Hauptargument gegen diese "Eventual-Vorsatz-Theorie" dürfte die Tatsache sein, dass man nur sehr sehr begrenzt steuern kann, was man nun wirklich fängt und in welcher Größe - es wurden schon Karpfen auf Blinker gefangen, Welse und Hechte auf Boilies - große Karpfen auf kleine Boilies, kleine Karpfen auf große Boilies - somit kann man von Vorsatz garnicht wirklich sprechen, da vieles beim angeln einfach eben nicht wirklich "steuerbar" ist.
Kaum einer hat den Vorsatz, jeden gefangenen Fisch mitzunehmen, oder eben keinen - wie soll also ein Dritter die Absicht des Anglers aus seiner Angelei verläßlich folgern können, wenn NICHT der Angler etwas dazu sagt???---> geht nicht wirklich in der Praxis!

Also - dort ist eine Lücke und die kann man mit einer cleveren Einlassung nutzen - ob Dir das nun gefällt, oder nicht!

Richtig ist aber:

Wer niemals angelt, der läuft bestimmt keine Gefahr, wegen eines tierschutzrechtlichen Verstoßes belangt zu werden!

(für mich ist das keine Lösung - aber um ganz sicher zu gehen, solltest Du evtl. lieber nicht mehr angeln, oder halt´ doch jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen, damit auch keiner auf falsche Gedanken kommt!) *kleiner Scherz*

Ernie


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und ja, aus Sicht der Mehrheitsbevölkerung ist Angeln Tierquälerei in Höchstform.
> Frag' mal Nichtangler nach ihrer Meinung....



Blödsinn, aber völliger Blödsinn!

Ich kenne soviele Nichtangler und KEINER ist dieser Meinung!

An was für Verfolgungswahn leiden denn manche, unglaublich.



Wobei ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann, daß einige "Angler" durch Ihr Handeln am Gewässer duchaus bei einigen Menschen auf Unverständnis stoßen könnten...
Vermutlich würden diese "Angler" aber auch bei mir auf Unverständnis stoßen...


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Servus.
Also ich finde diese Regelung das man jeden Fisch entnehmen muß sowieso für Quatsch. Nur seids bitte nicht so naiv und glaubts nicht das alle Richter blöd sind. Wenn man mit Boilies auf Karpfen fischt wird einem keiner abnehmen das man nur Portionskarpfen fangen wollte und die Großen durch zufall beißen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Wenn man mit Boilies auf Karpfen fischt wird einem keiner abnehmen das man nur Portionskarpfen fangen wollte und die Großen durch zufall beißen.


Aha , nur weil ich nen Boilie anbinde bin  ich automatisch auf die Großen aus? Bzw. , die Großen beißen nur auf Boilie? Das muß jemand den Karpfen aber mal sagen!!
Vorallem , glauben u.o. abnehmen hat nichts mit Beweisen zu tun.Oder sind Beweise nicht mehr eine der Grundlagen der Rechtssprechung??


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Lenzibald:

Es geht ja auch nicht um Glaubensfragen - wenn ich einen max. 10 Pfd. Karpfen zum Verzehr (Räuchern, Nuggets etc.) fangen und entnehmen möchte und mir dann ein 30 Pfünder an die Angel geht, dann setze ich den guten Gewissens schonend wieder zurück, weil er mir zu groß, zu alt, zu tranig, mossbewachsen oder sonstwas ist!

...und dort, wo Karpfen Boilies kennen sind sie nunmal der Top-Köder!

Bin zwar kein Karpfenangler, aber wer will mir denn bitte wie *beweisen* (nicht glauben - Glauben gehört in die Kirche!) worauf ich aus war und wie meine Absichten vor, bei und nach dem Fang waren???

Leute - für eine Verurteilung bedarf es etwas mehr, als "Glauben".

Da zählen Beweismittel - und meine inneren Absichten als Angler sind nunmal (wenn überhaupt) nur sehr sehr schwer überhaupt dem Beweis zugänglich.

Den Grad der Überzeugung, den ein Richter braucht, um ein strafrechtliches Urteil zu fällen (übrigens muß der deutlich höher sein, als z.Bsp. bei einem zivilrechtlichen Urteil), den muß er auch berufungs- und revisionsfest begründen können.

Da reicht es nicht zu sagen: "ich glaube dem Angler nicht" - da müssen schon mehr Anhaltspunkte vorliegen, um Zweifel auszuräumen, so dass es für ein Urteil reicht!

Wie sollen denn bitte Aussagen über die inneren Absichten und Vorstellungen eines Anglers getroffen werden, wenn dieser sich nicht selbst um Kopf und Kragen redet???



Ernie


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sollen denn bitte Aussagen über die inneren Absichten und Vorstellungen eines Anglers getroffen werden, wenn dieser sich nicht selbst um Kopf und Kragen redet???
> ...



"Um Kopf und Kragen reden" ist eine sportliche Definition für "die Wahrheit sagen".

Ausserdem sehe ich immer noch nicht, wo die inneren Absichten eine Rolle spielen sollen.
Der 'vernünftige Grund' des Nahrungserwerbs gilt vor und nach der Landung des Fisches.
Er gilt für den gesamten Fangvorgang bis zur Tötung des Fisches.
Sollte sich der Angler plötzlich umentscheiden, bedeutet das im Endeffekt, dass der 'vernünftige Grund' niemals ernsthaft vorlag.

Und nebenbei, sich mit deinem Konstrukt von einem Amtsgericht strafrechtlich verknacken zu lassen, nur um in Berufung gehen zu können, wie Du weiter vorne erwähnt hast, dürfte viele hier wohl schwer überfordern....

P.S.
Bevor mich jemand in die P*TA-Ecke schubst....ich finde Fische nicht schützenswert.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Um Kopf und Kragen reden" ist eine sportliche Definition für "die Wahrheit sagen".


Was in dem Falle juristischer Selbstmord wäre. Wem das Gewissen so sehr plagt sollte mit dem Angeln aufhören.


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> "Um Kopf und Kragen reden" ist eine sportliche Definition für "die Wahrheit sagen".
> Und Du weißt bei jedem Angler, was "die Wahrheit" ist?
> 
> Bist Du Gott?*kleiner Scherz*
> ...


 
Ich finde so manchen Fisch "schützenswert" - aber sag´ mal, warum regst Du Dich dann überhaupt so über "Lücken" im Tierschutzgesetz auf ???

Selber mal damit in Konflikt geraten und verloren?

Oder ist Dein Papa Staatsanwalt?

Ernie


----------



## angler1996 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

einfach ein Versuch:
Ich gehe mit der Zielsetzung Angeln a) einen Fisch ( Karpfen als Beispiel) zu fangen und diesen auch zu entnehmen , vernünftig verwerten kann ich z.B. für meine Zimmerlinde und mich einen Kapfen um die 50 cm.( Besuch hat sich nicht angekündigt) Ich fange aber einen von 60 und setze den zurück. Er ist mir zu groß.
Wo ist da das Problem ? Nur, entscheiden kann ich das ja erst nach dem Fang, dann habe ich ja auch erst festgestellt dass er mir zu groß ist. (weil ich keinen Mais mit aufgrdruckten Obergrenzen für Fische.)
Da ist nicht Rechtsbeugung oder so.
Ok?
Gruß A.


----------



## wacko (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Sorry wenn das schon jemand gefragt hat aber gibt es einen wissenschaftlich fundierten Bericht zu C&R? Nichts gegen dich aber wenn das ein anerkannter Jurist sagt wär mir das ganze lieber


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Regelung das man jeden Fisch entnehmen muß sowieso für Quatsch.



Diese Regelung gibts doch gar nicht von Gesetzes wegen!

Wenn sowas an einem gewässer Vorschrift ist, steht sowas in den Vereinssatzungen, da befaßt sich kein Staatsanwalt und kein Richter mit! Höchstens der Pächter des betreffenden Wassers und der kann und darf solche Regelungen erlassen.

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem?

Für mich sind gültig:

1. Tierschutzgesetz, da steht nicht drin, daß jeder Fisch entnommen werden muß.

2. Fischereigesetz, da steht das auch nicht drin.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



wacko schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das schon jemand gefragt hat aber gibt es einen wissenschaftlich fundierten Bericht zu C&R? Nichts gegen dich aber wenn das ein anerkannter Jurist sagt wär mir das ganze lieber



Ein wissenschaftlicher Bericht ist unnötig, weil mit dem Vorsatz angeln zu gehen um die gefangenen Fische wieder freizulassen ist schlicht und ergreifend verboten.
Es ist nicht verboten einen Fisch zurückzusetzen den man nicht verwerten kann, eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> weil mit dem Vorsatz angeln zu gehen um die gefangenen Fische wieder freizulassen ist schlicht und ergreifend verboten.
> Es ist nicht verboten einen Fisch zurückzusetzen den man nicht verwerten kann, eigentlich ganz einfach...


Wenn das so einfach für alle zu verstehen wäre . wären Threads wie diese überflüssig.
Da mach es für viele mehr Sinn für jede Lösung ein Problem zu schaffen...


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



wacko schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das schon jemand gefragt hat aber gibt es einen wissenschaftlich fundierten Bericht zu C&R? Nichts gegen dich aber wenn das ein anerkannter Jurist sagt wär mir das ganze lieber


 
Ich halte persönlich den Beitrag von Kai Jendrusch und Dr. Arlinghaus für "fundiert" -ich bin halt eher an der Praxis orientiert, als an der "Wissenschaft" zu diesen Problemfeldern - denn in der Wissenschaft gibt es zu jeder Frage immer mind. ca. drei Antworten - alle mit guten Argumenten - aber in der Praxis am Wasser hilft einem das wenig!

Diese "anerkannten" Juristen kommen im Grunde zu dem Schluß, dass dieses Urteil so nicht hätte ergehen können, aufgrund der unklaren Tatsachen- und Rechtslage - was dem dort Verurteilten aber nicht wirklich hilft!

Was jeder Einzelne beim Angeln macht, ist ohnehin seine eigene Verantwortung - die kann und will ich niemand abnehmen!

Aber schön, dass dieser Beitrag zumindest Aufmerksamkeit auf die Komplexität dieses Themas lenkt.

...wenn das alles so einfach wäre, dann hätte dieses Thema wohl nicht solch´ ein Konfliktpotential!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Wissenschaftliche Grundlagen  können aber bei der Urteilsfindung eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *Ich halte persönlich den Beitrag von Kai Jendrusch und Dr. Arlinghaus für "fundiert"* -ich bin halt eher an der Praxis orientiert, als an der "Wissenschaft" zu diesen Problemfeldern - denn in der Wissenschaft gibt es zu jeder Frage immer mind. ca. drei Antworten - alle mit guten Argumenten - aber in der Praxis am Wasser hilft einem das wenig!
> 
> ;O)
> 
> Ernie




#6#6

Nicht vom Wesentlichen ablenken lassen, *Man(n) ist was Man(n) tut *. . .


Petri Heil Alleweil!

*PT*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wissenschaftliche Grundlagen  können aber bei der Urteilsfindung eine Rolle spielen.





Sollten sie auch(!) . . .

Niemand kann dem *Naturnutzer* , (der in Selbiger lebt) verbieten Diese zu gebrauchen . . . . 


Vollkommen unanhängig der (sich ständig ändernden!) gesetzlichen Vorschriften . . .



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wissenschaftliche Grundlagen können aber bei der Urteilsfindung eine Rolle spielen.


 

...so sollte es sein.

Wie kann dann ein Urteil ergehen, wenn die "Leidensfähigkeit" und das "Schmerzempfinden" von Fischen in der Naturwissenschaft hochumstritten ist???

Weiß ein Jurist das etwas besser als ein Biologe???

...ich denke nicht - trotzdem gab es das o.g. Urteil.

Daran änderte die spätere (berechtigte) Kritik auch nichts!

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> *Wie kann dann ein Urteil ergehen,* wenn die "Leidensfähigkeit" und das "Schmerzempfinden" von Fischen in der Naturwissenschaft hochumstritten ist???


Diese Frage kann wohl nur ein Jurist beantworten.


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diese Frage kann wohl nur ein Jurist beantworten.


 

Ja, die Unabhängigkeit (und Macht) der Richter - am Ende gibt es ja auch noch die Berufung und die Revision, wenn jemand meint, er sei zu Unrecht verurteilt worden.

Der Angler in dem gegenständlichen Verfahren hat aber offenbar die Strafe angenommen - warum auch immer!?

Moralisch fand´ ich sein Handeln auch falsch (Karpfen "max. 5 Minuten an der Luft finde ich unnötig und zu lang - aber das ist nur meine moralische und unwissenschaftliche Meinung) - aber rein juristisch wäre da nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht eine weitere Instanz durchaus sinnvoll und nicht chancenlos gewesen!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diese Frage kann wohl nur ein Jurist beantworten.




Falsch !


Die Wissenheit, um das Dasein der Lebewesen, sollte genügen, sich ein Bild auszumahlen . . . 



Nichts für Ungut Gunnar, aber die Wissenschaft ist(leider) nicht gleich zu setzen mit Recht . . .



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@ Andi,
achte auf den grünen Grinsekopp . LooL... das war ein Pieks in Ernis Richtung..

Trotzdem , die Frage wie ein Urteil ergehen kann - ohne Grundlage..... ist für mich als juristischer Laie interessant.
Ein Richter kann wie wir alle nicht Fachmann in allen Belangen sein. Er muß also um sein Urteil zu stützen was in der Hand haben. Und genau das fehlt hier m.E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Andi,
> achte auf den grünen Grinsekopp . LooL... das war ein Pieks in Ernis Richtung..
> 
> Trotzdem , die Frage wie ein Urteil ergehen kann - ohne Grundlage..... ist für mich als juristischer Laie interessant.
> Ein Richter kann wie wir alle nicht Fachmann in allen Belangen sein. Er muß also um sein Urteil zu stützen was in der Hand haben. Und genau das fehlt hier m.E.





Ach  Gunnar . . 

Die Nutzung, bestehender Lücken, ist doch, was "unsere" Angelei ausmacht.


Bestünden sie nicht, hättem wir schon verloren . . . 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## chivas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alleine schon dadurch, dass Angeln trotz Tierschutzgesetz nicht nur nicht verboten, sondern in den entsprechenden Landesgesezen gereregelt ist, zeigt, dass der von raubangler genannte §1 einfach folgendes juristisch aussagt:
> Angeln IST ein vernünftiger Grund...



ich würde eher behaupten (ohne das jetzt tasächlich nachgeschaut zu haben), dass das wohl eher so ausgelegt wird, dass das angeln per se noch grundsätzlich kein zufügen von schmerzen, leiden oder schäden ist.
falls jemand nen kommentar zur verfügung hat - wäre schon interessiert ^^

im übrigen - auch wenn man einen fisch zurücksetzt, kann man dabei sehr wohl gegen §1 TierSchG verstoßen... selbst dann, wenn man ihn mit vernünftigem grund tötet.

und wenn man nen karpfen 5 min an die luft halten muß, dann gehe ich auch davon aus, dass das tier dadurch zumindest einen (hoffentlich nicht bleibenden) schaden erleidet - OHNE irgend einen auch nur ansatzweise vernünftigen grund. ich halte "das" urteil in der sache nicht unbedingt für völlig falsch, auch wenn das gesetz die verurteilung nicht wirklich hergibt...

worüber ihr euch überhaupt die köppe zerbrecht... ein fisch ist grundsätzlich entsprechend dem §1 TierSchG zu behandeln. wenn ein zurücksetzen (auch) tierschutzgerecht ist, dann ist das so. wenn ein WAIDGERECHTES töten (auch) tierschutzgerecht ist, dann ist das so.

dass natürlich einige in diesem bezug "jammern" - weil sie ihren lebenden köfi wiederhaben wollen, weil sie anders nix fangen (natürlich auch nur für ein foto und ne kurze selbstbefriedigung) ist mir aber auch klar.

unterm strich wird es aber wohl kaum zu einem verfahren oder ähnlichem kommen, solange man einen fisch (und auch andere tiere) VERNÜNFTIG behandelt - so oder so.

wer ernies ausführungen mehr oder weniger nicht nur rhetorisch widerlegen möchte, der sollte dann aber schon wenigstens die grundzüge des deutschen straf- und -prozeßrechts auch wirklich verstanden haben ^^ (danach wird er es aber mit sicherheit lassen xD)


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *raubangler*
> 
> 
> ...



In Holland werden die Gesetze doch auch alle befolgt und hier im Anglerboard werden die Deutschen verbal gelyncht, die sich nicht an die Gesetze des Gastlandes halten.

Wo ist das Problem, sich an die deutschen Gesetze zu halten?

Das ich als Gelegenheitsschwarzangler noch einmal so etwas schreiben muss.... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

also - Raubangler - ich gebe es auf - aber wenn Du nicht meiner Ansicht bist, dann muß ich ab heute damit leben!

...denke, dass kriege ich hin!

;O)

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann sag DU uns bitte, was klipp und klar im Deutschen Gesetz steht!!



Ist doch ganz einfach.

Kurzfassung:
Das Angeln und das Töten des Fisches stellen zwei Straftatbestände dar -> Tierquälerei und Tötung eines Wirbeltieres.
Nur legitimiert durch einen sog. "vernünftigen Grund".
Hier bleibt uns nur der Nahrungserwerb.

Wer nach der Anlandung des Fisches der Meinung ist, den Fisch wieder reinschmeissen zu müssen, bleibt auf der ersten Straftat sitzen, der Tierquälerei.
So werden die C&R'ler verknackt. 

Wer behauptet, man kann nur nach der Anlandung einen vernünftigen Grund feststellen, stellt das Angeln in Deutschland generell in Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz.

Ich finde die Rechtslage auch beknackt, aber wer daran rumschraubt, macht es nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## chivas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das Angeln und das Töten des Fisches stellen zwei Straftatbestände dar -> Tierquälerei und Tötung eines Wirbeltieres.



wo steht das? 

man muß die tatsachen schon kennen, bevor man diese verdrehen kann... |wavey:



> Ich finde die Rechtslage auch beknackt



ich nicht


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



chivas schrieb:


> wo steht das?
> 
> man muß die tatsachen schon kennen, bevor man diese verdrehen kann... |wavey:



Im Tierschutzgesetz.
Einfach mal lesen....


----------



## chivas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

da steht: "wer angelt, wird eingesperrt?"

echt?

wo?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> update:
> 
> Mail an Oberbürgermeister Weil / Hannover abgesandt und bestätigt



Die mail, die ich nun im Namen des Oberbürgermeisters  bekommen habe, habe ich an @Gründler weitergeleitet.  @Gründler hat sein Posting, was den neuen Bürgermeister (OB seit 1.11.2006, also gleich nach dem staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungsverfahren) angeht, nun geändert, damit hat sich die Sache erledigt.
Ich werde dies dem Bürgermeisteramt umgehend als die um weiteren Sachverhalt erbetene Anwort mitteilen.

Die Aussage zum Verhalten des VDSF in dieser Angelegenheit wurde berichtigt.

Es freut mich sehr, dass @Gründler ein Zeitgenosse ist, der aufgeschlossen ist, neue Infomationen umzusetzen #h


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Habe ein Fischereirecht und übe es aus!


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich wollte ja net mehr aber bei manchen postings:


Alle Deutschen sind im Straftatbestand schuldig des Mordes an armen Tieren wegen des Tatbestandes der Nahrungsaufnahme die mit Leid Schmerz und tot verbunden ist.

Bauern Schlachter Jäger Züchter........ sind ebenfalls anzuklagen anderen Lebewesen Essen zu liefern,sie haben damit gegen das Tierschg. verstossen,und das Fangen Züchten Töten...... von Tieren Vollabsichtlich weitergeführt,ohne andere Menschen sowie Lebewesen vor dieser Straftat schutz sowie abhilfe zu schaffen.

Das Hobby Reiten Hochleistungszucht,Schaustellen Hunderennen Aquarium Terarium Hamster Wellensittich Massenkäfig Nerzfarm .........verhandeln wir dann in der nächsten Sitzung.


Und da wir alle wollen das es der Natur und deren Lebewesen besonders Tieren gut geht hilft auf dauer gesehen gegen Tierfeind Mensch nur eins.

Und im Namen des Deutschen Volkes bitte ich euch......

*Rettet die Welt,tötet euch selbst.........*



Ich fahr gegen 23Uhr auf Sau raus Straftaten an Warmblütern begehen,also Petri und Waidmanns Dank.


@toni ich habe dir geschrieben das immer noch rund um H.fischen Veranstaltungen.......wie in ganz De.stadtfinden und meines wissens auch der Verein weiterhin Vereinsfischen ausrichtet.Und das der benannte OB ""in der Pn"" seine rede hielt.

Ich merk mir net auf die min.genau wann hier nen Amtswechsel der OB stadtfindet.
|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



gründler schrieb:


> ... Und das der benannte OB ""in der Pn"" seine rede hielt.
> 
> Ich merk mir net auf die min.genau wann hier nen Amtswechsel der OB stadtfindet.
> |wavey:



richtig, aber eben nicht mehr NACH dem Ermittlungsverfahren seit 2006  ... das ist der wesentliche Punkt, um den es ging 

aus .. vorbei ... gar is #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Raubangler, ich kann ja deine Intention gut verstehen, aber ich denke, dass du das Pferd von der falschen Seite aufzäumst. Angeln ist natürlich nicht verboten, bedarf aber weil es eben auch Tierschutzaspekte betrifft eine Legitimation, die über "macht Spaß" hinaus geht. Ich denke, dass das auch den allermeisten zumindest theoretisch klar ist, aber ich muss auch zugeben das ich solche Postings wie dieses hier 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Nutzung, bestehender Lücken, ist doch, was "unsere" Angelei  ausmacht.
> 
> 
> Bestünden sie nicht, hättem wir schon verloren . . .



zum kotzen finde. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht das Lücken suchen meine Angelei ausmacht. 

Aber und jetzt kommt ein sehr fettes *aber*, das war ja gar nicht Ernies Absicht, darzustellen, dass es rechtliche Lücken gäbe, die ein Releasen von Fischen ermöglichen, sondern er hat dargestellt, das es auch unter ganz normalen Umständen rechtlich nicht bedenklich ist einen Fisch zurückzusetzen - was ja hier in etlichen Diskussionen immer wieder auf niedrigstem Stammtischniveau behauptet wird. 

Natürlich gibt es Angler, die da mit festem Vorsatz angeln und es wäre wohl auch nicht allzu schwierig jemandem diesen Vorsatz nachzuweisen, wenn er ihn denn immer wieder öffentlich äußert, aber wie gesagt, um den geht es hier ja gar nicht, sondern um den bewussten Angler, der nicht immer das Gefühl haben möchte, juristische Probleme zu bekommen, nur weil er einen unerwünschten Beifang, bei dem keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht, wieder zurücksetzt. 

Dass diese juristische Möglichkeit von einigen Heuchlern genutzt wird, damit muss ein offenes Rechtssystem eben leben, aber es wird ja auch in Diskussionen hier Board immer wieder deutlich, dass zwar dogmatisch diskutiert wird, aber in der Realität allermeist deutlich differenzierter und bewusster gehandelt wird, als das manchmal in den rigiden Diskussionen den Anschein hat.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Raubangler, ich kann ja deine Intention gut verstehen, aber ich denke, dass du das Pferd von der falschen Seite aufzäumst. Angeln ist natürlich nicht verboten, bedarf aber weil es eben auch Tierschutzaspekte betrifft eine Legitimation, die über "macht Spaß" hinaus geht. Ich denke, dass das auch den allermeisten zumindest theoretisch klar ist, aber ich muss auch zugeben das ich solche Postings wie dieses hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke - ich mache mir Deine Worte mal mit zu eigen, weil es ziemlich genau das ist, was ich schreiben wollte, wozu mir aber gestern gerade die Lust fehlte!

Ernie


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> Kurzfassung:
> Das Angeln und das Töten des Fisches stellen zwei Straftatbestände dar -> Tierquälerei und Tötung eines Wirbeltieres.
> ...




Mit Verlaub...
Wie sehr muß man eigentlich seine Hirnwindungen verknoten um auf so einen Mist zu kommen?


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Servus.
Leute Recht habe und Recht bekommen sind zwei paar Schuhe.
Wenn heute einer auf Raubfisch angelt und nen Hecht erwischt dann noch einen Zander und Beide wieder Releast hat schlechte Karten wenn er dabei beobachtet eventuell sogar Fotografiert wird. Die Ausrede ich wollte Barsche fangen nimmt mit Sicherheit kein Richter ernst wenn Anzeige erstattet wird. Am besten wäre es den Fisch noch im Wasser abzuhaken dann kann man immer sagen er ist von selbst freigekommen. Mir sicherheit sind einige die es erwischt selber schuld sag ich mal.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

lenzi, erwischt hat es bis jetzt immer welche, die groß rumtönen jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen...

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wäre ich Richter und da würde einer vor mir stehen, der in seiner Anglerboardsignatur "Ich betreibe konsequent C&R" stehen hat und sich im Anglerboard dazu noch immer damit schmückt jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen, dessen Glaubwürdigkeit wäre bei mir dahin...

Wer so dämlich ist das ÖFFENTLICH ZUGÄNGLICH niederzuschreiben, hat es auch nicht besser verdient...


----------



## daci7 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wer so dämlich ist das ÖFFENTLICH ZUGÄNGLICH niederzuschreiben, hat es auch nicht besser verdient...



das is schonmal klar.

aber ich glaube wir können uns auch darauf einigen, dass dieses problem für, ich sag mal wertugnslos "otto-normal-angler" (zu denen ich mich auch zähle) recht theoretischer natur ist.
ich habe noch niemanden am wasser getroffen, der mir nen strick daraus drehen wollte, dass ich nen fisch wieder zurück gesetzt habe weil ich diesen nicht verwerten konnte.

naja, ich bin auch erst 2 mal kontrolliert worden wenn man denn so etwas kontrollieren nennen könnte ...

wer sein gewissen allerdings beruhigt haben will, dem sollte mit ernies ausführung gedient sein. meiner einschätzung nach ist das schonende zurücksetzen von fischen auch absolut legitim, sofern ein vernünftiger grund diese zu töten nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

David, was anderes sage ich doch gar nicht 
Mich betrifft das nicht und alle mit denen ich so zu tun habe betrifft das auch nicht.

75% der Leute kennen ja nicht mal das Fischereigesetz nach dem sie handeln sollten, eigentlich traurig...


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Mein Beitrag soll der breiten Masse an "Normal"-Anglern einen gewissen Einblick in die Thematik geben.

Dabei ist mir völlig klar, das die extremen Vertreter ohnehin unbeeindruckt davon bleiben.

Aber alleine mal als Angler diese Thematik durchdacht zu haben kann ja schon helfen, zumindest ein Problembewußtsein zu entwickeln.

Entscheidungen kann ich niemand abnehmen - will ich auch nicht.

Ich habe meinen Standpunkt, der gewissermaßen ein "Catch & Decide" sein dürfte, wobei ich schon immer mit Verwertungsabsicht selektiv angle, aber es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass ich niemals - bis zum tatsächlichen Fang - auch weiß, was für ein Fisch in welcher Größe bei mir beißt und deshalb die wirkliche Entscheidung erst nach dem Fang treffe und überhaupt erst treffen kann.

Meine persönliche Einstellung tut auch nix zur Sache - aber ich denke der Beitrag vermittelt auch all denen ein Mindestmaß an Information, dass anscheinend so deutlich nicht in Lehrgängen zum Fischereischein vermittelt wird!

Ernie


----------



## mike_w (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Zitat aus dem Bericht:
*Dabei sollte man beachten, dass der „vernünftige Grund" NUR in § 17 Nr.1 TierschG **für die Tötung vorliegen muss und **nicht etwa, wie man leider oft liest, für das Angeln an sich. *
* Zwar steht der „vernünftige Grund" auch in § 1 TierschG, jedoch nicht in der Strafvorschrift des § 17 Nr. 2 TierschG, wonach sich eine mögliche Bestrafung zu richten hätte. *

Ich frage mich, wie aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes Tötungsvorschriften einiger Vereinssatzungen bzw. Tagesscheine zu sehen sind, wo sinngemäß geschrieben steht: Jeder maßige Fisch ist zu entnehmen und sinnvoll zu verwerten.
(Der VDSF vertritt eine ähnliche Position)

Ist dies nicht ein Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz? 

Wenn ich z.B. beim Zanderangeln eine Brasse hake, müsste ich diese demnach abknüppeln.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Da ich aber denke, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler eher "Catch&Decide" betreibt (s. Umfrageergebnis), können meine Ausführungen für diese Mehrheit der Anglerschaft durchaus eine Info sein, mit der sie praktisch und ruhigen Gewissens angeln gehen können.



Toller Artikel! #6

Und ich glaube, daß sich der Gesetzgeber durchaus darüber bewußt ist, wie die überwiegende Mehrheit vorgeht.
Jedenfalls ist die Gesetzeslage praktisch darauf zurechtgeschnitten...

Natürlich ist nicht klar ausformuliert, daß Catch & Release prinzipiell erlaubt ist, wenn man einen Grund angibt, warum man seine (Verwertungs-)Absicht bei diesem Fang geändert hat. Ich kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, warum das so ist: würde man dieses ausdrücklich und klar im Gesetzestext ausformulieren, dann würden die Tierschützer auf die Barrikaden gehen und heftigst protestieren. So haben alle Ruhe, die Angler können ihre Fische ggf. zurücksetzen und die Tierrechtler können sich die Illusion bewahren, daß das Rechtssystem dieses verbietet.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen Bedarf da etwas zu ändern, so wie es ist kann groben Ausuferungen Einhalt geboten werden, ohne das Verhalten der Mehrheit der Angler zu kriminalisieren.
Leider ist das Problem an so einer schwammigen "Grauzone" der große Interpretationsspielraum durch den Richter, zumindest in erster Instanz. Deswegen kann man sich eben nie ganz sicher sein...


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



mike_w schrieb:


> (Der VDSF vertritt eine ähnliche Position)



Wo steht das?

Auf der VDSF Seite finde ich nur, daß im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes reines C&R verboten ist...

Kein einziges Wort zu Fischen die man nicht verwerten möchte, weil zufällig gefangen.
Ist auch unnötig, denn der Verweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz reicht da völlig aus und nach diesem ist ebenfalls nur reines C&R verboten...


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Toller Artikel! #6
> 
> Und ich glaube, daß sich der Gesetzgeber durchaus darüber bewußt ist, wie die überwiegende Mehrheit vorgeht.
> Jedenfalls ist die Gesetzeslage praktisch darauf zurechtgeschnitten...
> ...



Ich denke mal, genau so sieht es aus...


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

beim DMV steht es bloß deutlicher da...

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68


----------



## mike_w (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Zitat vom VDSF:
Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu  fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese  anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release). *

Mit dem Fang muss die  sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein. 
Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig  ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und  schließlich abzuködern.
*

#c So ist der VDSF.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



mike_w schrieb:


> Zitat vom VDSF:
> Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu  fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese  anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release). *
> 
> Mit dem Fang muss die  sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.
> ...



Und? Was willst Du damit jetzt sagen?

Es wird eindeutig auf das Tierschutzgesetz verwiesen und in diesem steht NICHT, daß man keine Fische zurücksetzen darf. BASTA, das braucht ja nicht mal direkt erwähnt zu werden, dem klar und logisch denkenden Menschen sollte das eigentlich auffallen.

Aber wenn man erstmal ein Feindbild hat ist es schwer das wieder loszuwerden...

Anders ausgedrückt:

Wenn man weiß wer der Böse ist hat der Tag Struktur ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.


Genau der Satz ist falsch und wird ja nicht ganz zu Unrecht dem VDSF als "vorauseilender Gehorsam gegenüber den Schützern" unterstellt!

Und zwar faktisch falsch, das hat nix mit den "Bösen"zu tun.

Nicht mit dem Fang muss das sinnvolle verwerten verbunden sein, sondern mit dem Angeln.

Einen Fang darf man nicht töten, wenn man ihn nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, schon von daher ist dieser VDSF - Satz falsch....


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Natürlich ist der Satz falsch Thomas, darum gehts mir doch gar nicht.

Es wird aber einwandfrei beim VDSF auf das Tierschutzgesetz verwiesen und da steht eben NICHT drin, daß man keine Fische zurücksetzen darf.

Mir is doch wurscht was die beiden Verbände machen, mich sieht ein Verband erst wieder, wenn da Leute sitzen die selber angeln und nicht gehört haben das man das machen kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Siehe auch: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188319
;-))


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Da schreib ich nix mehr Thomas...

Da käme ich mir vor wie im Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich hab Don Quichotte gerne gelesen..
;-))


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich auch Thomas aber ich wollte nie er sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Manchmal muss man - man könnte es auch Rückrat nennen..
Aufgeben war noch nie meines, egal wie schwer..


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Da sind wir einer Meinung, bloß muß es das Rückgrat auch wert sein welches man investiert, und da man dort egal was man auch immer geschrieben hat und was sich jetzt ja bei deinem Besuch beim DAV auch gezeigt hat, trotzdem nur gegen die Wand gelaufen ist, habe ich für mich beschlossen mein Rückgrat zu schonen bzw. es an anderer Stelle gewinnbringender einzusetzen #h


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich kriege sehr viel positives Feedback - aber auch viel Schelte für meinen Beitrag!

So ist das nunmal, wenn man sich bei "heiklen" Themen einmal äußert und eine Position vertritt. *grins*

Im Grunde isses mir Wurscht, was der Einzelne nun genau macht - und wie er es macht!

Ich hatte mir aber eine konstruktivere Diskussion gewünscht - aber anscheinend gibt es viele Kollegen, die bei *diesem Thema* NUR schwarz und weiß kennen - aber die tatsächlich existenten aufgezeigten Graustufen können oder wollen die "Extremos" irgendwie nicht anerkennen!

Sehr kurios!

Ich weise lediglich darauf hin, dass ein Zurücksetzen unter bestimmten Bedingungen eben nicht komplett verboten ist.

Wenn Vereine & Verbände etc. da tatsächlich mal etwas anderes in ihre Scheine oder sonstwohin schreiben, dann ändert das nicht wirklich etwas, da letztendlich das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz der Maßstab ist und bleibt, an dem im Zweifel gemessen wird.

Zu einer Abänderung des Gesetzes ist NUR das Parlament berechtigt, aber KEIN Verein oder Verband.

(möglich sind allerdings "vereinsrechtliche" Konsequenzen, wobei aber auch eine vereinsinterne Regelung einen Angler nicht zwingen kann, gegen ein Bundesgesetz zu verstoßen und sich möglicherweise dadurch strafbar zu machen! - das möchten manche Vereine nicht wahrhaben, was mir aber auch Wurscht ist!).

Ernie


----------



## chivas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

... wobei vereinsrechtliche konsequenzen doch recht sicher ein vernünftiger grund i.r.d. TierSchG sein könnten, oder? |kopfkrat

wie auch immer, die quintessenz deines beitrages ist doch völlig klar^^ (und nur, weil du es recht tief ausgeführt hast, war es vorher nicht anders)


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



chivas schrieb:


> ... wobei vereinsrechtliche konsequenzen doch recht sicher ein vernünftiger grund i.r.d. TierSchG sein könnten, oder? |kopfkrat...hihi...sicherlich nicht!...wenn sie an ein Handeln anknüpfen, dass sich gegen das TierschG wendet, dann werden auch diese "Konsequenzen" rechtlich keinen Bestand haben können!
> 
> wie auch immer, die quintessenz deines beitrages ist doch völlig klar^^ (und nur, weil du es recht tief ausgeführt hast, war es vorher nicht anders)


...naja - aber wie oft mußte ich den Satz lesen, dass ein maßiger Fisch sofort entnommen & getötet werden muss!?---> das war mein Hauptmotiv für den Beitrag - und wenn dieser Satz von Dozenten beim Lehrgang zum Fischereischein so "gelehrt" wird, dann stimmt was nicht...!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## chivas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

es wird so vieles gelehrt, was schlicht falsch ist...

andererseits gibt es auch hier in einigen gewässern eine entnahmepflicht, z.b. für brassen und güstern - und das recht sicher "mit vernünftigem grund". ergo - auch wenn ich die fische nicht verwerten kann oder will (ich selber tu das aber gerne^^) muß (und darf) ich diese entnehmen und töten.

zurücksetzen wäre nat. auch tierschutzgesetzkonform, aber juristisch (insbesondere eben die vereins- oder verbandsrechtlichen konsequenzen) möchte ich das jetzt nicht bis zum ende durchdenken...


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



chivas schrieb:


> es wird so vieles gelehrt, was schlicht falsch ist...
> 
> andererseits gibt es auch hier in einigen gewässern eine entnahmepflicht, z.b. für brassen und güstern - und das recht sicher "mit vernünftigem grund". ergo - auch wenn ich die fische nicht verwerten kann oder will (ich selber tu das aber gerne^^) muß (und darf) ich diese entnehmen und töten.
> 
> zurücksetzen wäre nat. auch tierschutzgesetzkonform, aber juristisch (insbesondere eben die vereins- oder verbandsrechtlichen konsequenzen) möchte ich das jetzt nicht bis zum ende durchdenken...


 
Wenn das als "Hegemaßnahme" dient, dann ist der vernünftige Grund auch wirklich gegeben, solange die Hegemaßnahme auch von der zuständigen Behörde geprüft & genehmigt wurde (DANN kann eine Abweichung geboten sein - populäres praktisches Beispiel ist die mögliche Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen zur Hege nach behördl. Genehmigung - in NRW nach § 6 Absatz 2 Landesfischereiordnung NRW). 

Diese Hegemaßnahmen müssen aber begründet werden und bedürfen einer vorherigen behördlichen Prüfung & Genehmigung! (sonst ist es kein vernünftiger Grund, weil die Hegemaßnahme "nur" vom Verein alleine ohne behördl. Genehmigung rechtswidrig wäre!).

Dann geht´s, wenn die Behörde es abgenickt hat - ein Verein kann ohne behördliche Genehmigung nichts (rechtmäßig) veranlassen, was im Widerspruch zum TierschG steht!

Ernie


----------



## chivas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

ist mir schon klar ^^. und im konkreten fall ist es ne vorgabe des landesverbandes (da gehe ich einfach mal ganz salopp von der rechtmäßigkeit aus).

aber hegeziel vs. abküppeln und in die tonne (und das wird wohl leider die regel sein... und gemeint ist auch nicht die räuchertonne -.-) werfen... hm, hätte ich da die abwägung zu treffen, würde diese wohl eher gegen die tonne ausfallen.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



chivas schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar ^^. und im konkreten fall ist es ne vorgabe des landesverbandes (da gehe ich einfach mal ganz salopp von der rechtmäßigkeit aus).
> 
> aber hegeziel vs. abküppeln und in die tonne (und das wird wohl leider die regel sein... und gemeint ist auch nicht die räuchertonne -.-) werfen... hm, hätte ich da die abwägung zu treffen, würde diese wohl eher gegen die tonne ausfallen.


 
Fische in die Tonne werfen finde ich auch schlimm - aber das Problem habe ich nicht!

Toll, wenn man zwei hungrige Junghunde/Welpen hat - im Wachstum ist da Eiweißfutter immer willkommen - und später auch!

Wenn ich Fische fange, für die ich selbst als Nahrung keine Verwertung habe, die aber z.B. zu schwer verletzt sind, um sie zurückzusetzen, dann sind die Hunde am Zug!

Bei mir kommt kein Fisch um, den ich mitnehme, weil ich ihn mitnehmen muß - er wird entweder zum Köfi / Fetzenköder aus der TK oder die Hundis schmatzen "Kochfisch"!

Stippe auch durchaus mal gezielt einige Rotaugen oder Brassen für die Wauzis - da weiß man, dass es gutes Futter ist!

Am Rhein werde ich dieses Jahr einmal gezielt auf Grundeln gehen, um zu testen, ob die Hunde sie mögen - dann werde ich künftig JEDE Grundel entnehmen!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## raubangler (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub...
> Wie sehr muß man eigentlich seine Hirnwindungen verknoten um auf so einen Mist zu kommen?



Diese Frage kannst Du Dir von kompetenter Seite erklären lassen:

Du angelst eine Meerforelle und schmeisst sie im Beisein der Fischereiaufsicht wieder in's Wasser.

Dem Amtsrichter erklärst Du dann C&D.
Den Fisch wolltest Du plötzlich kann nicht mehr haben etc. etc.

Und jetzt kommt es....nachdem Du wegen vorsätzlicher Tierquälerei strafrechtlich verknackt wurdest, fragst Du den Richter ganz lieb, ob er Dir das alles erklären könnte.
Wenn Du zu ihm höflicher als zu mir warst, macht er das sogar vielleicht.

Die Geschichte geht dann noch ein bischen weiter....
Von einem Amtsrichter strafrechtlich verknackt zu werden, ist lt. Ernie gar nicht so schlimm.
Da die Amtsrichter per se alle keine Ahnung haben, gehst Du einfach in die Berufung.
Dort sitzen dann ehemalige Amtsrichter, die plötzlich Ahnung haben.

Bei der Verhandlung wäre ich dann gerne als Zuschauer und als Dein Unterstützer dabei.
Mit Fahne und Tröte.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Diese Frage kannst Du Dir von kompetenter Seite erklären lassen:
> 
> Du angelst eine Meerforelle und schmeisst sie im Beisein der Fischereiaufsicht wieder in's Wasser.
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich wollte ich Dir ja garnicht mehr antworten (da Deine "Begründungen" keine sind und ich den Verdacht habe, dass Du möglicherweise nur Spaß am Stänkern hast) - aber wieso sollte jemand, der eine Meerforelle zurücksetzt, überhaupt vor einem Amtsrichter landen???

Verstehe ich nicht!?!

Bei einem klaren gesetzlichen Entnahmeverbot gehst Du von einer Anklage wegen Tierquälerei aus???

Warum?

Es gibt da einen Gesetzesvorbehalt bzw. eine gesetzliche Kompetenz zum Normerlaß- in NRW hat der Gesetzgeber in der Landesfischereiordnung von dem Spielraum Gebrauch gemacht, den der Bundesgesetzgeber dem Landesgesetzgeber eingeräumt hat.


Zumindest bei mir in NRW ist diese ganzjährig geschont und muss (!) meines laienhaften Wissens nach deshalb sofort schonend zurückgesetzt werden (und der Fang ist hier auch noch meldpflichtig!).


Ernie

PS:

Man muss kein Amtsrichter gewesen sein, um beim LG, OLG oder beim BGH zu landen - manchmal ist das zwar so, aber zwingend ist dieser Weg nicht!


----------



## raubangler (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Fehmarn liegt selten in NRW.....


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Fehmarn liegt selten in NRW.....



Deswegen schrieb ich zur Vermeidung von (offenbar gewollten) Mißverständnissen auch "bei mir in NRW" - aber der Fall ist für mich auch dort recht einfach, wenn ein Hamburger wie Du hypothetisch plötzlich auf Fehmarn angelt:

Bsp.:

Wenn ich einen Dorsch, Hornhecht oder eine Makrele haben will und dann frecherweise doch eine Mefo beißt, dann setze ich die Mefo halt zurück, wenn ich schon drei Tage zuvor immer Mefo gegessen hatte.

Wo ist das Problem???

Einen "vernünftigen Grund" die Mefo zu töten hatte ich dann nicht - also darf ich sie in dem Fall auch nicht straffrei töten!(s. § 17 Nr. 1 Tierschutzgesetz, da Du ja ein Freund des Lesens bist!).

Allerdings schreibst Du was von "schmeißen" - ich würde sie vielleicht eher schonend noch im Wasser abhaken und sanft wieder schwimmen lassen, sofern sie nicht zu stark verletzt ist (nicht das Du noch wegen dem "Schmeißen" Ärger bekommst!?).

Mit welcher Begründung sollte das dann auf Fehmarn vor einem Amtsrichter sonstwo landen???

Nicht nachvollziehbar Dein Gedankengang - es sei denn, Du "schmeißt" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Fische zurück - dann könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## raubangler (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich Dir ja garnicht mehr antworten (da Deine "Begründungen" keine sind und ich den Verdacht habe, dass Du möglicherweise nur Spaß am Stänkern hast)
> ...



Nun, ich habe mich mit der Materie befasst, weil mir die Aussagen von Toni_1962 deutlich fundierter erschienen, als Deine.

Sonst hätte ich das alles glatt geglaubt, zumal es sogar im Magazin stand.

Und Deine Bezeichnung 'Extremos' für Angler, die sich an die herrschende Meinung halten, kann nur schwer vorstellbar von einem Juristen stammen.


----------



## raubangler (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich zur Vermeidung von (offenbar gewollten) Mißverständnissen auch "bei mir in NRW" - aber der Fall ist für mich auch dort recht einfach, wenn ein Hamburger wie Du hypothetisch plötzlich auf Fehmarn angelt:
> 
> Bsp.:
> 
> ...



Auf Fehmarn wohnt jemand, an den mein Beitrag gerichtet war......

Und natürlich musst Du die Mefo unter den von Dir geschilderten Bedingungen zurücksetzen.

Sonst hättest Du Dich zum zweiten Mal strafbar gemacht.

Du hättest mit der Einstellung überhaupt nicht angeln dürfen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Raubangler, so langsam hört sich das an wie ein derber Sprung in der Platte. 

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du Deine absurde Argumentation mal untermauerst, mit Beispielen aus der Rechtspraxis. Bei abertausenden Anglern, die selektiv angeln, sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen... Solltest Du allerdings Schwierigkeiten haben, Verurteilungen aufzutun, bei denen einem Angler lediglich angekreidet wurde, dass er einen unerwünschten Beifang zügig und schonend zurückgesetzt hat, wäre es vielleicht an der Zeit Deine absurde Argumentation zu überdenken... |rolleyes


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du hättest mit der Einstellung überhaupt nicht angeln dürfen.



nur weil ich keine mefo haben mag, darf ich nicht angeln gehen?

du bist wirklich drollig


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



chivas schrieb:


> du bist wirklich drollig



Wenn ich mir seine Beiträge so durchlese würde ich es "trollig" schreiben... :m


----------



## krixo (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gespart, die letzten 14 Seiten durchzulesen, bin mir aber sich das es wieder einige heftige Schriftkriege zwischen den Gegnern und Befürwortern von C&R gab |supergri

find den Artikel klasse und auch grösstenteils die Kommentare darunter. 

Ich persönlich kann auch nicht verstehn, wie man sich aus tropähengeilheit an den Teich setzt nur um den grössten Karpfen im Teich zu Fischen, 20 Posen mit ihm zu machen über 10 Minuten oder länger un ihn dann vollkommen erschöpft ins Wasser zu setzen. Finde solchen Anglern gehört der Schein auf Lebenszeit entzogen |kopfkrat Für mich ist das einfach gewollte Tierquälerei! 

Wenn ich fischen geh, versuch ich doch mir Fische zu angeln, die ich auch zu Hause verwerten kann |kopfkrat also hängt ich mit keine 30 mm Boilies ans Haar auf die doch eh nur Karpfen beissen, die man nicht verwerten kann |kopfkrat Wenn mal nen Untermassiger oder ein ganz grosser dabei ist (was bei meinen "Angelkünsten" aber fast nie passiert ) lass ich die Fische ohne langes knipsen etc wieder frei (hatte in meinem Leben noch nie ne Kamera dabei) und gut ist.

Ich denke ein aus einem natürlichen Teich (nicht Forellenpuff o.ä.) hatte ein weitausbesseres Leben bevor ich ihn gefangen und verzerrt habe, als ein Fisch aus einer viereckigen Packung bei ALDI, so dass ich einen selbst gafangenen Fisch mit 1000x besseren Gewissen essen kann, als einen auf dem Tiefkühlfach.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Auf Fehmarn wohnt jemand, an den mein Beitrag gerichtet war......
> 
> Und natürlich musst Du die Mefo unter den von Dir geschilderten Bedingungen zurücksetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das ist das Schöne in unserem Land - hier darf man durchaus auch eine andere Meinung vertreten!

;O)

Der Toni 1962 ist auch ein belesener & erfahrener Kollege und ich schätze seine Meinungen zu anglerischen Themen ebenfalls - im Gegensatz zu Deinen Beiträgen ist Toni aber in der Lage, vernünftige Argumente und Begründungen für seine Ansichten zu liefern, auch wenn er und ich nicht immer einer Meinung sind.

Diese Argumente und Begründungen bleibst Du leider schuldig!

Also - ich kann gut damit leben, wenn Du es persönlich anders siehst - aber warte bitte nicht darauf, dass ich mich Deiner Ansicht anschließe.

Soweit ich Dich überhaupt verstanden habe, dürfte ich, wenn ich mich ganz konsequent an Deine Ansicht halte, an keinem Gewässer mehr angeln gehen, in dem auch nur eine Fischart vorkommt, für die ich keine Verwertungsabsicht habe und die möglicherweise beißen könnte.

--> sorry, dem kann ich nicht folgen!

Ernie


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

nur mal als Gedanke:
Ernies Beitrag und Ansatz zu diesem Thema und die Masse der Beiträge ist doch wirklich Spitze ( danke, da steckt ja Arbeit drin) und geht doch in die richtige Richtung. Da liest man Begründungen etc. für die aufgestellten Thesen. Darüber kann man gleicher Meinung sein oder auch nicht.
Ich setze mich aber nicht mit aufgestellten Thesen auseinander, zu denen es keine Begründung gibt- worüber will ich da eigentlich reden? Vielleicht hilft einfaches "darüberweglesen" um diese gute und sachliche Diskussion weiterzuführen. Jedenfalls meine bescheidene Meinung. es gibt ja noch einen Diskussion um  die Fusion der beiden Verbände, wo ja dieses Thema auch eine Rolle spielen dürfte und insofern ist es schon wichtig( meine Meinung) , dass man hier ( wenn man will) die Standpunkte der meisten Normaloangler ( wie ich, also ohne Verbandsfunktion) nachlesen kann. 
Ging mir so durch den Kopf.
Gruß A.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Auf Fehmarn wohnt jemand, an den mein Beitrag gerichtet war......
> 
> Und natürlich musst Du die Mefo unter den von Dir geschilderten Bedingungen zurücksetzen.
> 
> ...



Um das nochmal genau festzhalten:

Nach deinem Verständnis der Rechtssprechung darf also eigentlich niemand angeln, der es nur auf bestimmte Fischart(en) abgesehen hat, bzw. nur bestimmte Fischarten entnehmen will?

Du wärst mir aber ein feiner Richter! |supergri

Das wär ja noch schöner, wenn einem Angler vorgeschrieben wird, das er gefälligst nur mit der Absicht angeln darf alles was an den Haken geht zu verpeisen! Ich denke ich darf schon frei wählen, ob ich Hecht überhaupt mag und ihn dementsprechend sinnvoll verwerten kann oder nicht.


----------



## raubangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du Deine absurde Argumentation mal untermauerst, mit Beispielen aus der Rechtspraxis.....



Die Urteile bzgl. C&R sind bekannt und wurden/werden leider sehr weit ausgelegt (siehe VDSF - auch die haben wohl Juristen....).

Aber auch das, was Ernie sagt, muss erst noch rechtlich bestätigt werden. Das haben viele hier anscheinend überlesen.
Er hofft ja noch auf diese Bestätigung durch eine höhere Instanz.

Ich übrigens auch.
Quecksilber-Elbzander über 60 cm im Müll zu entsorgen, finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd.

Aber um zu diesem Urteil zu kommen, kann ja Ernie und uns geholfen werden:
Er macht sein C&D öffentlichkeitswirksam via YouTube in einem Amtsgerichtsbezirk, dessen Amtsgericht ihn garantiert verknacken wird - es geht ja schliesslich um ein Urteil durch eine höhere Instanz.

Dort kann er dann sein 'ich wusste, dass ich nicht wollte, dass ich es wusste..' vom Besten geben.

Da diese Klärung für alle interessant ist, sollten wir uns auch an Ernies Kosten/Risiken beteiligen.

Sobald das Aktenzeichen da ist, überweise ich 100€ an Ernie.
Wenn noch ein paar hundert Angler mitmachen (es soll sich ja um die Mehrheit der Angler handeln, die C&D befürworten), kommt schon eine Summe zusammen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich war ja nun eine Woche weg und hab mich jetzt erst ein bisschen eingelesen.

Ernie hat mit seinen Ausführungen vollumfänglich Recht. Ich habe das in diversen C&R Themen ebenso vertreten.

C&R kann unter zwei Umständen strafbar gem. dem Tierschutzgesetz sein.

Erstens, wenn von vornherein die Absicht besteht, evtl. gefangene Fische wieder zurückzusetzen. Heißt, wenn es keinerlei Verwertungsabsicht für den Fang gibt. Hierbei kann im Vorfeld getätigte vollmundige C&R Propaganda u.U. schon ein Schuß ins eigene Knie sein. Was man diesbezüglich auf manchen privaten Homepages lesen kann, könnte für den jeweiligen Angler im Ernstfall schon ein erheblicher Stolperstein werden.

Zweitens, wenn ein gefangener Fisch nicht so schnell und schonend wie möglich zurückgesetzt wird. Z.B. das posen mit dem gefangenen Fisch zwecks Foto kann schon strafbar sein. 

Wer mit der Absicht angeln geht, Fische für den Verzehr zu fangen, kann jederzeit irrtümliche Fänge ins Gewässer zurücksetzen. Was dabei als irrtümlicher Fang zu bezeichnen ist, obliegt dem Angler. Denn nur dieser kennt seine Verwertungsabsicht.
Natürlich müssen Angelmethode und Köder auch auf einen zum Verzehr gedachten Fisch ausgerichtet sein. Der Karpfenangler kann sich nicht darauf berufen, eigentlich einen Hecht fangen und verwerten zu wollen. 

Das man trotz allem nicht vor einer Anzeige gefeit sein kann, dürfte auch jedem klar sein. Ergo kann es hier auch nicht darum gehen, wie man sich beim angeln vor einer Anzeige schützt, sondern wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass eine solche Anzeige verfolgt und evtl. abgestraft wird. 

Das tendiert bei entsprechendem Verhalten und Argumentieren durch den Angler gegen Null. 



Von allem abgesehen ist es eigentlich schon peinlich, mit welchem Nonsens sich die Deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit auseinandersetzen muß. Das hat nichts mehr mit Waidgerechtigkeit oder Moral zu tun, sondern ist vielmehr ein Zeichen in welch abstruse Gedankengänge unsere Gesellschaft abgleitet. Und das jeden Tag ein bisschen mehr. Und auch die Tatsache, dass sowas unter Anglern überhaupt *kontrovers* diskutiert wird, ist mehr als traurig.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Urteile bzgl. C&R sind bekannt und wurden/werden leider sehr weit ausgelegt (siehe VDSF - auch die haben wohl Juristen....).
> 
> Aber auch das, was Ernie sagt, muss erst noch rechtlich bestätigt werden. Das haben viele hier anscheinend überlesen.
> Er hofft ja noch auf diese Bestätigung durch eine höhere Instanz.
> ...


 
1. Kosten hat der Ernie keine, da er sich ggf. dann mal selbst verteidigt und die Staatskasse ohnehin die Kosten bei dem Verfahren tragen würde, von dem Du hier träumst. *g*

2. Amts- und Landgericht sind bei mir in Köln praktischerweise in einem Haus und ich kann bequem zu Fuß da hinschlendern.

Obwohl es keine höhere Instanz geben würde, da bei einem von mir mittlerweile ausführlich aufgezeigtem C&D bei Vorsatzwechsel bzw. Wechsel der Verwertungsabsicht auch kein kölner Amtsgericht verurteilen würde.

3. Bin ich kein Freund von Fangphotos & Videos, es sei denn sie zeigen einen zur Verwertung von mir waidgerecht getöteten Fisch - Du wirst nie sehen, dass ich mit einem lebenden Fisch für ein Photo posiere, den ich zurücksetze, weil ich das Zurücksetzen, wenn überhaupt, schnell & möglichst schonend mache, sofern eine Pflicht dazu besteht.

4. Mußt Du mir ja nicht glauben und solltest aufhören mit plumper Provokation und einmal eine logisch stringente und am Gesetz orientierte "Gegenversion" liefern, anstatt hier bloß polemisch rumzufrotzeln.

Meine Argumente liegen vor - von Dir habe ich noch keins gehört, dass Sinn ergibt, oder dass es sich zu durchdenken lohnen würde.

5. Hat Ralle Recht, wenn er sagt, dass es eigentlich traurig ist, diese Thematik UNTER ANGLERN überhaupt kontrovers diskutieren zu müssen, da offensichtlich genügend Freiräume für Individualität beim Angeln bestehen, die manche Angler aber entweder nicht verstehen, wahrhaben wollen, oder am Ende noch kaputtreden, was so gar keinen Sinn macht!

6. Muss der Ernie sich und dem lieben Raubangler nichts beweisen, sondern hat lediglich eine recht ausführlich begründete und nachvollziehbare gesetzliche Möglichkeit (unter best. Bedingungen) aufgezeigt, die vom lieben Raubangler zwar bezweifelt wird, jedoch ohne jede Substanz und auch ohne nur ein einziges vergleichbares mit Aktenzeichen zitiertes C&R-Urteil (bzw. passender wäre ein "C&D-Urteil") zu einem solchen "C&D-Fall a la Ernie", neben dem Sonderfall von Bad Oeynhausen, der hier ja wirklich durchgekaut wurde und wo andere "Gründe" offenbar zur Verurteilung führten, die an sich aber auch rechtlich zweifelhaft erscheinen!

---> könnte es sein, dass es da nur deshalb keine Urteile zu vergleichbaren Fällen gibt, weil diese eben offensichtlich nicht strafbar sind ??? --> bitte in Ruhe sacken lassen und durchdenken - offenbar ist dem so, denn sonst würde es dazu Urteile geben.--> von Einstellungen der Ermittlungen hört meist außer dem Beschuldigtem niemand etwas.

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich möchte mal eine andere Variante ins Spiel bringen.

Es ist ja leider so, dass einige Vereine - wie schon so oft - im vorauseilenden Gehorsam den Passus auf die Erlaubniskarten gedruckt haben, dass jeder maßige und nicht geschonte Fisch entnommen werden muss. Dabei ist kein Hegeziel feststellbar, da es ja alle Fischarten betrifft.

Angenommen, man fischt in einem solchen Gewässer und fängt einen für sich nicht sinnvoll verwertbaren Fisch. Eine 10 cm Brasse, ein kleines Rotauge oder meinetwegen auch den Aal beim Zanderfang. 

In dem Fall ist ja die Zwangsentnahme Bestandteil des Vertrages zwischen Fischereirechtinhaber und Angler. Macht sich der Angler nun nach dem übergeordneten Tierschutzgesetz strafbar, wenn er einen für sich nicht verwertbaren Fisch dann ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet, weil es so im Vertrag steht ? Oder ist dieser Vertragsbestandteil per se hinfällig, weil er gegen geltendes Recht verstößt ? 

Auf der anderen Seite könnte man aber auch argumentieren, dass grundsätzlich jeder gefangene Fisch irgendwie verwertbar ist und der Angler mit dem Vertragsabschluß quasi bescheinigt, jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten zu können. Und kann oder will er das nicht, hätte er den Vertrag nicht abschließen dürfen ?

Es geht mir hierbei weniger darum, einen konstruierten Rechtstreit zu beleuchten, sondern evtl. Anglern Argumentationshilfen zu geben. So könnte ggfs. bei der nächsten Hauptversammlung der Antrag gestellt werden, diesen Passus aus den vereinsinternen Bestimmungen zu streichen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 4. Mußt Du mir ja nicht glauben und solltest aufhören mit plumper Provokation und einmal eine logisch stringente und am Gesetz orientierte "Gegenversion" liefern, anstatt hier bloß polemisch rumzufrotzeln.
> Ernie



Ernie, das nennt man im Internetslang "trollen." Es ehrt dich, dass du Raubanglers Postings so ernst nimmst, aber ich empfehle dir mal einige andere Postings von ihm zu lesen, möglicherweise stellst du dann fest, dass deine Bemühungen sachlich zu diskutieren hinfällig sind, weil eine sachliche Diskussion immer von zwei Leuten abhängig ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal eine andere Variante ins Spiel bringen.
> 
> Es ist ja leider so, dass einige Vereine - wie schon so oft - im vorauseilenden Gehorsam den Passus auf die Erlaubniskarten gedruckt haben, dass jeder maßige und nicht geschonte Fisch entnommen werden muss. Dabei ist kein Hegeziel feststellbar, da es ja alle Fischarten betrifft.
> 
> ...


 
Also - bevor jetzt wieder diverse Kollegen auf die Barrikaden gehen - das Folgende ist *MEINE private Meinung* zu Ralle´s Frage, welche ich versuche anhand gesetzlicher Wertungen zu begründenWer dazu eine andere Meinung hat, der möge diese behalten, oder mit Argumenten versehen ebenfalls hier einbringen!):

Nehmen wir an, es steht so in der Erlaubniskarte eines Vereins:

Vereine sind zivilrechtlich organisierte Zusammenschlüsse, welche sich selbst eine Satzung geben.
Die meisten Dinge im Vereinsrecht sind im BGB geregelt.
Deshalb würde ich zunächst nach gesetzgeberischen Wertungen suchen, welche im BGB klipp und klar drinstehen.

Dort gibt es die Generalklauseln der §§ 134 und 138 BGB.
Vorliegend würde ich im Ergebnis eine solche Regelung an § 134 BGB gemessen für nichtig halten.

Zwar steht dort, dass "Rechtsgeschäfte", welche gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot verstoßen nichtig sind, aber anders kann es auch nicht bei (Teilen von) vereinsrechtlichen Satzungen sein, sofern diese wie hier einen Angler zwingen, aufgrund der Verpflichtung aus der Satzung gegen ein Gesetz zu verstoßen.
Eine Satzung betrifft allerdings ohnehin nicht das Strafrecht, denn was strafrechtlich passiert, wenn man einen Fisch "ohne vernünftigen Grund" tötet, dass sagt uns § 17 Nr. 1 TierschG als Teil des "Nebenstrafrechts".
So wäre z.B. auch ein Vertrag nichtig, indem ich jemand beauftrage, für mich einen Diebstahl oder Mord zu begehen, da ebenfalls im StGB geregelt ist, das Diese Dinge verboten sind.

Würde etwas anderes hier gelten, dann könnte ein Angler durch eine vereinsrechtliche Satzung gezwungen werden, eine Straftat zu begehen.

--> das kann nicht sein.

Der Zusatz "wenn sich nicht aus dem *Gesetz* (wobei eine Satzung in der Normenhierarchie hier nicht als "Gesetz" gilt und insoweit nur Parlamentsgesetze gemeint sind!) etwas anderes ergibt" stellt klar, dass es Ausnahmen geben kann --> denkbares anglerisches Bsp. hierfür:

Ein Entnahmegebot als Hegemaßnahme, bei dem die Maßnahme von der zuständigen Fischereibehörde auf Antrag hin überprüft und genehmigt wurde.
Dann dürfte (oder müßte sogar) der Angler straffrei - auch ohne vernüftigen Grund - einen Fisch entnehmen & töten.


*Fazit:*

*Ja, der Angler macht sich wegen Verstoßes gegen § 17 Nr. 1 TierschG strafbar, wenn er keinen vernünftigen Grund zur Tötung hat und trotzdem einen Fisch entnimmt und tötet, NUR um einer solchen bloß vereinsrechtlichen Satzung zu folgen!*(wird vielen Vereinen nicht gefallen, aber das ist meine Meinung dazu!).

Wegen § 134 BGB - evtl. in analoger Anwendung, wegen dem Rechtsgedanken, der dieser Vorschrift immanent ist, halte ich ganz persönlich eine Bestimmung einer vereinsrechtlichen Satzung für unwirksam/nichtig, welche einen Angler "verpflichtet", gegen das TierschG zu verstoßen.

Bei Streitigkeiten hierüber müßte im Zweifel ein Amtsgericht bemüht werden, dass beispielsweise im Wege einer Feststellungsklage zivilrechtlich (und als dafür zuständiges Gericht auch vereinsrechtlich) über die Wirksamkeit einer solchen vereinsinternen Regelung als Teil einer Satzung befindet.
Auch der Angler, welcher sich nach dem TierschG "richtig" verhält, dann aber dabei gegen eine bloß vereinsinterne Regelung verstößt, könnte der Rechtsweg vor dem Amtsgericht bei vereinsrechtlichen Sanktionen "aus der Patsche" helfen, da auch vereinsinterne Sanktionsregelungen sich am Maßstab der Gesetzgeberischen Wertungen messen lassen müssen.

Strafrechtlich "nützt" einem als Angler diese nur vereinsrechtliche Satzung nichts, um einer Bestrafung wegen § 17 Nr. 1 TierschG zu entgehen (wer das nicht glaubt, der muß sich vor Augen halten, dass ansonsten jemand den Verein der Bankräuber gründen könnte, bei dem dann per Satzung die Mitglieder verpflichtet würden, Banken zu überfallen --> KANN nicht richtig sein, dass diese dann wegen der Satzung straffrei blieben und ähnlich ist es auch hier, da die Klausel der Satzung immerhin gegen ein Bundesgesetz verstößt!).

So, andere Ansichten hierzu finde ich interessant und sofern sie begründet und mit Argumenten versehen werden können, gehe ich auch gerne darauf ein.

;O)

Ernie

PS:

Zu Ralle´s weiterer Frage:

"Auf der anderen Seite könnte man aber auch argumentieren, dass grundsätzlich jeder gefangene Fisch irgendwie verwertbar ist und der Angler mit dem Vertragsabschluß quasi bescheinigt, jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten zu können. Und kann oder will er das nicht, hätte er den Vertrag nicht abschließen dürfen ?"

Die Regelungen in dieser Hinsicht obliegen alleine dem (Parlaments-) Gesetzgeber und vereinsrechtliche Bestimmungen müssen sich an den gesetzlichen Wertungen messen lassen.
Insoweit halte ich diese Dinge für "nicht via Satzung disponibel", weil sonst ein Verein ermächtigt wäre, seine Mitglieder wirksam zu Gesetzesverstößen zu ermächtigen!
Widerum käme hier zum Tragen, dass auch ein solcher "Vertrag" nach § 134 BGB nichtig wäre.

E.


----------



## mike_w (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Mich interessiert noch, wieviele Urteile bzgl. C&R bzw. C&D außerhalb des Karpfenanglerurteil noch gegeben hat und wie diese ausgegangen sind.

Gibt es darüber eine Statistik?

So heiß wie das Thema diskutiert wird, müsste es ja reihenweise Urteile unterschiedlichen Ausgangs gegeben haben.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich habe leider keine Statistik dazu!

Bei der großen Zahl an Amtsgerichten auch schwierig, mal an alles heranzukommen.

Zumal vieles an Urteilen auf diesem Level auch nicht großartig veröffentlicht & gedruckt wird oder online verfügbar wäre.

Interessieren würde es mich auch brennend - aber ich denke, dass die meisten Verfahren eingestellt werden und es nicht zu einem Urteil kommt, WENN die Umstände des Falles überhaupt einmal so sind, dass tatsächlich wegen "C&R" angeklagt wird und nicht wegen anderer Dinge gleich mit (Schwarzangeln etc.).

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Nabend,


> was ich aus "Deiner persönlichen Meinung" für mich persönlich herauslese ist, dass mir eigentlich NIEMAND "ans Leder kann", wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzte, auch wenn es so in einer Vereinssatzung steht, da es gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt mit der "sinnvollen Verwertungsmöglichkeit" verstößt.


Nur das dann unter Umständen der Verein aktiv wird. Immerhin wurde ja gegen Vereinsinterne Bestimmungen verstoßen. Wenn dumm läuft erfolgt ein Rauswurf. Bleibt dann das "Einklagen" als Möglichkeit weiterhin im Verein bleiben zu können???


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Tja , dann müßte man aktiv werden und die Vereinsbestimmungen selber "dem Richter auf dem Tisch knallen". Damit schafft man sich nebenbei "Freunde" im Verein. Ob das was bringt??
wirklich verzwickt das Ganze......


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,
> 
> was ich aus "Deiner persönlichen Meinung" für mich persönlich herauslese ist, dass mir eigentlich NIEMAND "ans Leder kann", wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzte, auch wenn es so in einer Vereinssatzung steht, da es gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt mit der "sinnvollen Verwertungsmöglichkeit" verstößt.
> 
> ...



Martin, wenn der Verein die Entnahme der Rapfen als hegerische Maßnahme anordnet, dann ist das alleine schon der vernünftige Grund der im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz steht. Eine Verwertung muss dann nicht zwingend erfolgen. 
Es wäre ggfs. mit der zuständigen Fischereibehörde zu klären, ob diese hegerische Maßnahme notwendig ist und ggfs. sogar genehmigt werden muss. Dass weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Also - ich selbst bin kein großer Freund davon, aber wenn im Rahmen einer (rechtmäßigen, d.h. einer behördlich geprüften & genehmigten) Hegemaßnahme eine solche "Entnahmeregelung" getroffen wird, dann besteht ein vernünftiger Grund für die Entnahme und die Tötung rein rechtlich.

Mir würde es auch "stinken", einen Fisch in die Tonne zu entsorgen, aber es ist denkbar, dass im Rahmen einer verantwortungsvollen Bewirtschaftung die Hege dies notwendig macht.
Jedoch würde ich mir dies von der Fischerzunft SCHRIFTLICH bestätigen lassen, dass ich den Rapfen z.B. entnehmen und entsorgen muss, um mich selber abzusichern (deren "Anordnungen" lauten oft schwammig auf "ist zu entnehmen" und jemand könnte sich daran stoßen, wenn ein Angler dies dann tut und den Fisch in "die Tonne" entsorgt).

Ich selber hätte damit allerdings kein Problem, da ich aus diesen "Beifängen", welche ich dann entnehmen müßte einfach Hundefutter kochen würde.

Vielleicht kennst Du jemand, der dies auch tut, oder jemand der Hühner hat oder selber kompostiert --> dann stirbt der Fisch nicht ganz ohne Sinn und Zweck (...über das Hegeziel hinaus!).

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja , dann müßte man aktiv werden und die Vereinsbestimmungen selber "dem Richter auf dem Tisch knallen". Damit schafft man sich nebenbei "Freunde" im Verein. Ob das was bringt??
> wirklich verzwickt das Ganze......


 

Wenn man zuviel Zeit und Geld hat, dann könnte man mit diesem Passus der Satzung eine Feststellungsklage betreiben.

Persönlich würde ich bei ernsthaften rechtlichen Zweifeln an einer solchen Regelung in einer Satzung allerdings über die untere Fischereibehörde, bzw. die nächsthöhere Behörde (= Rechts- und Fachaufsicht) schriftlich und hochoffiziell anfragen, ob dieser betreffende Passus rechtmäßig und insbesondere mit dem TierschG vereinbar ist!

--> kostet Dich nix und die Behörde wird Dir wegen dem Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz eine verbindliche Anwort geben! (es gibt mancherorts auch sog. "Hegebeauftragte", welche man ebenfalls schriftlich mal verbindlich anfragen könnte!).

Das Ganze könnte im Zweifel als Vorlage/Anfrage bis zum (Landes-) Ministerium hochgehen.

Das wird dauern, aber die können Dir im Zweifel sagen, ob die "Hegemaßnahme" rechtmäßig ist und wie Du Dich verhalten sollst / musst,um nicht mit dem Recht in Konflikt zu geraten.

Die Antwort solltest Du schriftlich erbeten, um sie als Zusicherung vorliegen zu haben und Dich auch gegenüber der Fischerzunft darauf berufen zu können.

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,
> 
> was ich aus "Deiner persönlichen Meinung" für mich persönlich herauslese ist, dass mir eigentlich NIEMAND "ans Leder kann", wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzte, auch wenn es so in einer Vereinssatzung steht, da es gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt mit der "sinnvollen Verwertungsmöglichkeit" verstößt.
> 
> ...


 
Mir drängt sich schon die Frage auf, warum es für hegetechnisch "unerwünschte" Rapfen dann überhaupt ein (Mindest-) Maß gibt???

Das widerspricht sich doch!

Bei uns in Köln scheint der Wels z.B. hegetechnisch unerwünscht zu sein, weswegen er nun kein Mindestmaß mehr am Rhein in NRW hat! (Dies allerdings ohne ausdrückliche "Entnahmeanordnung"!).

Dadurch scheint man langfristig durch mehr Entnahmen auch früher (nach der alten Regelung) untermaßiger Welse den Bestand einbremsen zu wollen!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was das Entnahmegebot angeht, glaube ich schon, dass dies mit der Fischereifachberatung abgesprochen und genehmigt ist.


 
Naja - ich würde mich bemühen, jemand zu finden, der z.B. Hühner, Katzen oder Hunde hat.

Ich versuche echt alles gut und sinnvoll zu verwerten - schneide manchmal auch Fetzenköder aus größeren Weißfischen und friere diese dann auf Vorrat ein.

Ansonsten fressen meine beiden Hunde echt so ziemlich alles, was ich an Fisch koche!
Ich zermatsche das dann mit Futterflocken, groben Haferflocken & freue mich, wenn die Hunde wachsen & gedeihen!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Tag, da habe ich in 1,5h ELF Rapfen ü 60 gefangen.... wenn ich jetzt an meine arme Katze denke, die das alles fressen müsste Ich glaube, ich werde ab jetzt mehr "Döbel" als Beifang haben


 
Tja, meine Hündin "Emma" wiegt unter 20 kg bei einem Jahr - der "Kleine" Neuzugang "Marley" wiegt allerdings mit 13 Wochen schon 13 kg und wird mit Sicherheit ein echter Brocken!(locker "Ü-30"-Klasse!-evtl. "Ü-40").

Damit sind alle Entsorgungs-Sorgen gelöst, da beide kleine Freßmaschinen sind!

Ernie


----------



## raubangler (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ....
> Zwar steht dort, dass "Rechtsgeschäfte", welche gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot verstoßen nichtig sind, aber anders kann es auch nicht bei (Teilen von) vereinsrechtlichen Satzungen sein, sofern diese wie hier einen Angler zwingen, aufgrund der Verpflichtung aus der Satzung gegen ein Gesetz zu verstoßen.
> ....



Die Entnahme des Fisches verstösst nicht generell gegen Gesetze und somit kann der §134BGB bzgl. der Nichtigkeit der Satzung nicht greifen.

Nur in Kombination mit einem Angler bestimmter Gesinnung kommen wir in eine Problemzone.
Lt. Ralles Gedanken dürfte dieser Angler den (Mitglieds-) Vertrag nicht eingehen und somit auch niemals Mitglied werden.

Gibt es denn im BGB ein Vereinsmitgliedschaftsrecht auch bei offensichtlicher Ablehnung der Vereinssatzung?

Wohl im jeden Aufnahmeantrag wird ein Verweis auf die Annerkennung der Satzung enthalten sein.
Ist hier Lügen erlaubt?

Angelvereine sind auch nicht immer nur einfache Vereine.
In Niedersachsen sind es 'anerkannte Vereinigungen von Sportfischern' mit Sonderrechten im Fischereirecht.


----------



## padotcom (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich muss gestehen, auch wenn mir Raubanglers Meinung und Ausdrucksweise etwas harsch vorkommt (  ), so ganz Unrecht hat er nicht.

Es kommt einem vor, als ob es nur um eine Anleitung geht "Wie belüge ich mich selbst und andere." 
Es werden nur Schlupflöcher aufgezeigt, durch die man halblegal durchschlüpfen kann, um keinen Stress zu bekommen, wenn man C&R betreibt.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, auch wenn mir Raubanglers Meinung und Ausdrucksweise etwas harsch vorkommt (  ), so ganz Unrecht hat er nicht.
> 
> Es kommt einem vor, als ob es nur um eine Anleitung geht "Wie belüge ich mich selbst und andere."
> Es werden nur Schlupflöcher aufgezeigt, durch die man halblegal durchschlüpfen kann, um keinen Stress zu bekommen, wenn man C&R betreibt.


 
Ich habe beschlossen, nicht mehr auf Raubangler einzugehen, da er nur kritisiert und keine Argumente liefert - er spricht von Urteilen, die er nicht zitieren kann, so dass man mal nachlesen könnte, bringt keine Argumente, sondern widerspricht nur und "trollt".

Das ist nicht konstruktiv und nur destruktiv gegen meine Ansicht.
Er muß sie nicht teilen - er muß sie nicht gutfinden - aber im Gegensatz zu ihm kann ich es aus dem Gesetz und der Rechtsprechung begründen, wohingegen er nur wirr rumfaselt und destruktiv "trollt"!

Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar, nachdem ich mich sogar mit ihm argumentativ befasst hatte (s.o.) und er keine meiner Fragen zu seinen Ansichten in vorherigen Posts ernsthaft beantwortet hat, sondern weiterhin nur "trollt" wird er überlesen und jut is.

--------

*Zu Deinem Post - ich zeige lediglich auf, unter welchen Bedingungen ein vernünftiges "C&D" rechtlich möglich ist. (reines C&R ist illegal hierzulande und die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler betreibt laut Umfragen ohnehin ein gewisses "C&D", ohne jedoch zu wissen, wo die rechtlichen Grenzen verlaufen - da aber fast niemand kontrolliert kommt es selten zu Problemen dabei).*

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger!

Euer aller Einstellung zum angeln kenne ich nicht - ich will auch nicht, dass jemand sich "rauslügt", sondern ein jeder soll einfach wissen, wann er den Boden der Legalität verläßt bzw. wo es kritisch wird.

Wie und mit welcher Einstellung ihr letztendlich angelt, kann und will ich nicht beeinflussen!

Das ist Euer Bier!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## padotcom (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Setzt Du nie einen Fisch zurück - egal welcher Art....



Doch natürlich. Nahezu alle. #6


@ernie
Okay, so soll es sein.


----------



## Spector (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@ raubangler

nach all deinen sehr schönen Beiträgen hier....muß ich dich auffordern ....deine Angelpapiere abzugeben(wenn du überhaupt welche hast) und dir ein anderes Hobby zuzulegen....Mikado z.B.

dann kannst Du mit Mitspielern über die Verwendung von Spielstäbchen aus geschützten Holzarten diskutieren|kopfkrat|wavey:

mal im ernst.....die stellst eigentlich unser Hobby komplett in Frage


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Spector schrieb:


> mal im ernst.....die stellst eigentlich unser Hobby komplett in Frage



Würde ich nicht mal so sehen.

Für mich hört es sich eher so an als suchte man eine Legitimation alles abzuschlagen was mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser schaut.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Für mich hört es sich eher so an als suchte man eine Legitimation alles abzuschlagen was mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser schaut.



Ein echter Raubangler halt :m


----------



## Spector (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

oder so......aber solche Leute gibts genug......da wird erstmal der Jahresbeitrag gnadenlos eingefischt.....arme Tölpel|uhoh:


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Spector schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> 
> nach all deinen sehr schönen Beiträgen hier....muß ich dich auffordern ....deine Angelpapiere abzugeben(wenn du überhaupt welche hast) und dir ein anderes Hobby zuzulegen....Mikado z.B.
> 
> ...



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Du vielleicht in der Minderheit bist?

Das sagt die demokratisch gewählte Vertretung von 7000 deutschen Angelvereinen zu dem Thema: 

http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html

_....
Der Fischer trägt daher die Verantwortung dafür, dass
....
b) der Fisch waidgerecht gefangen, nicht unnötig gehältert,  tierschutzgerecht versorgt und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt  wird und
....
_
Da steht übrigens nicht, dass Du den Fisch selbst essen musst.

Der VDSF wird bei rechtlichen Fragestellungen auch keine Juristen in Köln, sondern bei den entsprechenden Bundesministerien auf höherer Ebene anrufen.
Das ist der Vorteil von Dachverbänden.

Und vermutlich hat der VDSF seine Richtlinien so erlassen, damit das Hobby 'Angeln' nicht in Frage gestellt wird.
Was hier einige mit C&D abziehen, könnte man diesbezüglich als kontraproduktiv betrachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Dann lies Dir zum gleichen Thema einfach auch die DAV - Veröffentlichungen durch, und es wird schnell klar, dass der VDFS *NICHT* für die Mehrzahl der Angler spricht und dass es juristisch durchaus andere Sichtweisen gibt (wie auch z. B. hier bei uns im Mag oder Forum von Jendrusch/Arlinghaus oder ernie wiedergegeben).

Gott sei Dank ist man als Angler eben nicht nur auf die Vertretung des VDSF angewiesen........

Und ernie hat letztlich nichts anderes in seinem Artikel behauptet, als dass es eben nicht alleine die Sichtweise des VDSF gibt, sondern auch eine juristisch realistischere und vernünftigere..


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann lies Dir zum gleichen Thema einfach auch die DAV - Veröffentlichungen durch, und es wird schnell klar, dass der VDFS *NICHT* für die Mehrzahl der Angler spricht und dass es juristisch durchaus andere Sichtweisen gibt (wie auch z. B. hier bei uns im Mag oder Forum von Jendrusch/Arlinghaus oder ernie wiedergegeben).
> 
> Gott sei Dank ist man als Angler eben nicht nur auf die Vertretung des VDSF angewiesen........



Der VDSF hat es zumindestens geschafft, nach § 59 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband zu sein.
Das nimmt vielen Angelgegner den Wind aus den Segeln.


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ach Raubangler....|bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> Du bist so einer, der immer das Schild "ich bin gegen Alles" hochhält|rolleyes



Kannst Du eigentlich nur rumstänkern oder auch mal mitdenken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Der VDSF hat es zumindestens geschafft, nach § 59 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband zu sein.
> Das nimmt vielen Angelgegner den Wind aus den Segeln.


Und?
Was hat das mit dem hier diskutierten Artikel zu tun?

Nochmal:
Du vertrittst hier Deine Sichtweise (darf man hier..)..

ernie hat (wie auch andere Juristen) darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Sichtweise des VDSF (da Du ja augenscheinlich Deine Meinung aus VDFS - Veröffentlichungen ableitest) juristisch in seinen Augen (und den anderer Juristen) so nicht haltbar ist und der VDSF mit seinen vorschnellen Handlungen und dem  einknicken vor Schützerforderungen da gegen die Interessen der meisten Angler handelt...

Es gibt also juristisch MINDESTENS eine zweite Meinung, welche der vom VDSF vertretenen zuwiderläuft.

Und nicht mehr hat ernie (dankenswerter inkl. Argumentationshilfen für evtl. drohende  Gerichtsverhanmdlungen) hier geschrieben. 

Er hat auch NIE behauptet, dass das jedes Gericht so sehen muss wie er, sondern immer darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Gericht auch anders entscheiden kann und man dann entsprechende weitere Schritte einleiten muss (weitere Instanzen)..

Du kannst also gerne weiter bei Deiner Meinung bleiben, dass die vom VDFS vertretene Linie die richtige ist. 

Du solltest aber auch akzeptieren, wenn andere Juristen als die beim VDSF zu anderen juristischen Beurteilungen kommen.

Solltest Du selber Jurist sein, kannst Du sicher ja auch jederzeit entsprechende Belege für Deine Meinung aus der Rechtsprechung hier veröffentlichen zur Klarstellung (wobei man (als Jurist sollte man das wissen) immer vom Einzelfall ausgehen muss, sowie davon, in welcher Instanz ein Urteil gefällt wurde).


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Was hat das mit dem hier diskutierten Artikel zu tun?
> 
> Nochmal:
> ...



Was das mit dem Artikel und dem Thema Tierschutz zu tun hat?
Dein geliebter DAV will dem VDSF bei einer 'Fusion' beitreten, um diesen Status zu erhalten.
Somit werden in Zukunft aus der dann ehemaligen DAV-Ecke nur Statements kommen, die zu diesem Status passen.

Und noch einmal.
Der VDSF ist eine demokratische Vertretung.
Die kann, zumindestens auf Dauer, nicht gegen die Interessen der Mitglieder handeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

und auch nochmal:


> Es gibt also juristisch MINDESTENS eine zweite Meinung, welche der vom VDSF vertretenen zuwiderläuft.



Und dazu:



> Dein geliebter DAV will dem VDSF bei einer 'Fusion' beitreten, um diesen Status zu erhalten.




Und der DAV will nicht wegen dem Status dem VDSF beitreten, sondern der VDSF will diesen Status behalten und das wäre dann der einzige Weg. 
Ist in den entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen beim DAV (der VDSF veröffentlicht ja nix zur Fusion) sowie in Statements des DAV - Präsidenten bei uns genauso nachzulesen..

Davon ab liebe ich den DAV in keinster Weise, er ist nur für Angler in meinen Augen die bessere Vetretung..


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Thomas 

Nur gegen Geschichtsverfälschung und zur objektiveren Sichtweise!

Einige Juristen haben ein rechtskräftiges Urteil kritisiert.
Dieses rechtskräftige Urteil aber sprach ein Gericht, meines Wissen nach also Juristen und nicht irgendein Verband. Wenn ich mich irre, dann berichtige mich!

Auch neuere staatsanwaltschaftliche Sichtweisen und Ermittlungsverfahren werden von einem Juristen hier belächelt oder eher ignoriert.
Staatsanwälte sind meines Wissens nach Juristen und nicht Verbandsabgeordnete. Wenn ich mich irren sollte, dann berichtige mich!

Ich wünsche euch viele Fische an dem kommenden Feiertag, wie ihr mit diesen umgeht, sei euch belassen ... #h


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

...und weil dem Ernie wirklich auch etwas an einer sicheren und sachlichen Klärung liegt (anders als manch´einem "Troll"), hat er gerade förmlich eine entsprechende Anfrage mit der Bitte um verbindliche Stellungnahme dazu an die (hier bei mir zuständige) Staatsanwaltschaft Köln formuliert, hauptsächlich zu der Frage, "wie ich mich als Angler zu verhalten habe, wenn ich beim Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht einen maßigen Fisch fange, für den ich persönlich keine Verwertungsabsicht habe (was ich ja erst nach dem Fang überhaupt wissen kann!), ohne mich der Gefahr einer Strafverfolgung auszusetzen."

Denn es kann nicht sein, dass ich als Angler nicht an einem Gewässer angeln darf, wenn auch nur eine einzige Fischart darin vorkommt, die ich nicht verwerten kann und will! (aber auch das habe ich angefragt!).

Begeistert sein werden die dort nicht, weil die eigentlich Wichtigeres zu tun haben, aber sonst kann mir NIEMAND dazu eine (für mich in Köln) rechtssichere Antwort geben.

Mal sehen, was man mir antwortet.

Vermutlich wird man dort einen armen Referendar mit einer "Lösung" betrauen, der ich auch vor Jahren genau dort einmal war und ähnlich "beliebte" Aufgaben bekam! *grins*

Petri!

Ernie

PS:

Lieber Toni - ich belächle nichts und niemanden wegen anderer Ansichten und Du läßt dabei außen vor, wie ANDERS der Fall lag, der in Bad Oyenhausen entschieden wurde.

Mich interessiert der von mir aufgezeigte hypothetische Fall ( = im Grunde vernünftiges "C&D" und nicht ein anderer, bei dem jemand sich meiner Ansicht nach auch moralisch nicht richtig verhalten hat, weswegen die Verurteilung rechtlich aber trotzdem mit guten ARGUMENTEN mehrfach qualifiziert angezweifelt wurde!Warum und wieso der Angler dort nicht in Berufung ging, weiß ich nicht, aber vermutlich war ihm klar, dass sein Verhalten zumindest waidmännisch MIST war und er die geringe Strafe vermutlich nur annahm, um Ruhe zu haben).

Also - seien wir gespannt, ob jemand Zeit und Lust hat, eine Stellungnahme zumindest hier in Köln zu schreiben - wobei dass dann jede andere Staatsanwaltschaft auch anders sehen kann & darf, bis einmal höchstrichterlich etwas vorliegt, was dann aber nicht nur von EINEM kleinen AG stammt!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Einige Juristen haben ein rechtskräftiges Urteil kritisiert.


Wie (von mir deswegen extra ja schon) gesagt:
Da kommt es immer auf den jeweiligen Einzelfall und die Instanz an.

Beispiel das oft zitierte "Karpfenurteil" (müsst ich jetzt raussuchen):
Da wurde der Angler ja nicht wegen des zurücksetzens des Karpfens verurteilt, sondern weil der vor dem zurücksetzen für ein Foto zu lange mit dem Fisch hantiert hat..

Auch das ist ein rechtskräftiges Urteil (weil hier auf eine Berufung verzichtet wurde), in dem klar war, dass das zurücksetzen als solches nicht das (rechtliche) Problem darstellt (allerdings in einer unteren Instanz, daher auch nur bedingt für andere Fälle heran zu ziehen).


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Thomas

Diesen "Karpfenfall" habe *ich *damals, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hier im Board veröffentlich!#h

Es wird, wie ich schon hier im Thread geschrieben habe, immer eine Einzelfallbetrachtung bleiben!

Ich jedoch, ich wiederhole mich nun, sehe aber in dieser eben pauschalen Annahme der Rechtmäßgigkeit und dem (vermeindlichem) Aufrufen nach Auswegsargumenten (= Ausreden?) eben wegen der Einzelfallbetrachtung Gefahren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Wenn es mich mal betreffen sollte, was gut möglich ist, bring ich in den Gerichtssaal meine Kühltruhe mit....|supergri
Damit sollte es passen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Ich jedoch, ich wiederhole mich nun, sehe aber in dieser eben pauschalen Annahme der Rechtmäßgigkeit und dem (vermeindlichem) Aufrufen nach Auswegsargumenten eben wegen der Einzelfallbetrachtung Gefahren.


Diese Gefahren bestreitet ja auch niemand (auch ernie nicht).

Klar ist nach wie vor:
Wer "nur" angeln geht, um Fische wieder zurück zu setzen (wie wir wissen durchaus weiter  verbreitet bei Karpfenanglern, Fliegenfischern etc.), bewegt sich natürlich auf rechtlich dünnem Eis (wobei das jedem Staatsanwalt schwer fallen dürfte, das auch im Einzelfall dem Angler zu beweisen, dass er willentlich reines c+r - angeln betreibt (noch immer muss in Deutschland der Staatsanwalt einem Beschuldigten seine Tat beweisen und  nicht der Beschuldigte seine Unschuld)...). 

Wer aber sowieso angelt, um sich eine Mahlzeit zu fangen, ist da wesentlich sicherer dran. Er *KANN* eben erst nach dem Fang entscheiden, ob er diesen sinnvoll verwerten kann. Und *MUSS* diesen dann laut Tierschutzgesetz eigentlich sogar zurücksetzen, wenn das nicht der Fall ist. Da er ohne sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit den Fisch laut Tierschutzgesetz gar nicht töten dürfte..

Und solange vom Gesetzgeber nicht vorgeben wird, was für den Einzlenen eine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit ist, muss das eben der Einzelne für sich entscheiden - und wird das dann auch im Einzelfall vor Gericht zu verfechten haben, sofern wieder mal irgendwelche Schützer sich gerade mal wieder auf Angler einschiessen und solche Verfahren anstrengen..


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ernie #h

warten wir die Stellungsnahme bei dir ab, wobei ich progostiziere, dass dies schwammig sein wird;
bin schon ganz gespannt ...

ebenso warten wir ab, was nun bei mir im Verein diesbezüglich, ich habe es dir ja gemailt, heraus kommt, wobei ich nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge (und wir versuchen alles für den angezeigten Kollegen!) prognostiziere, dass es gegen den Angler läuft ...
ich werde dir weiterhin berichten ...

@Thomas
liegen liegen ja in Meinung und Ansicht bei einander

Wenn ich aber die Postings mancher hier und in anderen Threads nun sehe, befürchte ich, dass es undifferenziert als Freibrief gesehen wird und deswegen meine dezenten Warnungen mit dem Hinweis auf andere Sichtweisen von ermittelnde und rechtsprechende Organe ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn es mich mal betreffen sollte, was gut möglich ist, bring ich in den Gerichtssaal meine Kühltruhe mit....|supergri
> Damit sollte es passen!



Aber release dort dann nicht |rolleyes.. das könnte ein öffentliche Ärgernis nach sich ziehen :m


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und weil dem Ernie wirklich auch etwas an einer sicheren und sachlichen Klärung liegt (anders als manch´einem "Troll"), hat er gerade förmlich eine entsprechende Anfrage mit der Bitte um verbindliche Stellungnahme dazu an die (hier bei mir zuständige) Staatsanwaltschaft Köln formuliert, hauptsächlich zu der Frage, "wie ich mich als Angler zu verhalten habe, wenn ich beim Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht einen maßigen Fisch fange, für den ich persönlich keine Verwertungsabsicht habe (was ich ja erst nach dem Fang überhaupt wissen kann!), ohne mich der Gefahr einer Strafverfolgung auszusetzen."
> ...



Aber die Antwort auch veröffentlichen, wenn sie nicht Deinen Erwartungen entspricht.|supergri

Denn auch Trolle brauchen Futter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich jedoch, ich wiederhole mich nun, sehe aber in dieser eben pauschalen Annahme der Rechtmäßgigkeit und dem (vermeindlichem) Aufrufen nach Auswegsargumenten (= Ausreden?) eben wegen der Einzelfallbetrachtung Gefahren.




Ja Toni, das stimmt.

Der Gefahr einer Anzeige setzt man sich heute schon in dem Moment aus, wenn man eine Angel auslegt. Niemand kann es verhindern, wenn irgendein vermeintlicher Tiergutmensch eine Anzeige wegen wasauchimmer erstattet.
Wichtig ist die Erfolgsaussicht einer jeweiligen Anzeige.

Und bei richtigem Verhalten des Anglers dürfte die beim zurücksetzen eines maßigen Fisches aus vernünftigen Gründen gegen Null tendieren. Wer vorher ellenlanges posing mit dem Fisch betreibt, oder ihn hältert um auf besseres Fotolicht zu warten, der setzt sich eben einer Verurteilung aus. Wer den Fisch nach dem Fang schonend, schnellstens und am besten ohne ihn aus dem Wasser zu nehmen, abhakt und entlässt, der hat ziemlich sicher nichts zu befürchten.

Es geht hier doch nur darum, dass dieses unselige Entnahmegebot bei den Anglern richtig gewichtet und praktiziert wird,  und nicht jeder Fisch automatisch abgeschlagen und zu Hause in den Müll geworfen wird. 

Beim VdSF habe ich übrigens schon vor langer Zeit wegen der Verhaltensmaßnahme nachgefragt. Die schriftliche Frage wurde nicht beantwortet. Bei einem folgenden Anruf wurde mir gesagt, dass der VdSF keine schriftliche Stellung dazu abgibt. Das man jeden nicht geschützten Fisch abschlagen und mitnehmen soll. Dass man aber sich auch umsehen soll, ob jemand zuschaut und wenn Nein, den Fisch wieder zurücksetzen kann. 

Toller Auskunft, toller Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Beim VdSF habe ich übrigens schon vor langer Zeit wegen der Verhaltensmaßnahme nachgefragt. Die schriftliche Frage wurde nicht beantwortet. Bei einem folgenden Anruf wurde mir gesagt, dass der VdSF keine schriftliche Stellung dazu abgibt. Das man jeden nicht geschützten Fisch abschlagen und mitnehmen soll. Dass man aber sich auch umsehen soll, ob jemand zuschaut und wenn Nein, den Fisch wieder zurücksetzen kann.
> 
> Toller Auskunft, toller Verband.


Warum wundern mich solche Aussagen seitens des VDSF eigentlich nicht???


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ernie #h
> 
> warten wir die Stellungsnahme bei dir ab, wobei ich progostiziere, dass dies schwammig sein wird;
> bin schon ganz gespannt ...
> ...


 
Glaub´ mal, dass ich auch gespannt bin!

Denn ich habe trotz intensiver Recherche keinen Fall gefunden, der schonmal gerichtlich entschieden wurde und der zu meiner "Version" von evtl. rechtlich möglichem "C&D" eine Entscheidung getroffen hätte.

Entweder:

- gab es das so noch nicht

- oder es ist alles an Verfahren eingestellt worden (möglicherweise auch nach § 153a STPO, wobei dann auch evtl. von einer gewissen "Schuld" ausgegangen wurde, die aber als gering angesehen wurde!)

We will see!

Sicher wäre auch die vom Raubangler vorgeschlagene Selbstanzeige eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich aber die erfragte Stellungnahme wesentlich angenehmer finde!

...auf hoher See und vor Gericht....!

*grins*

@ Toni: Dir und Deinen Lieben auch einen schönen Feiertag!


PS:

Lieber Raubangler,

Nein - ich bin kein Feigling (was nun vermutlich ein 10 Jähriger ebenfalls als trolliges "Argument" ins Feld führen würde) - glaube auch durchaus an meine "Version" des möglichen "C&D" - unter den genannten Voraussetzungen - und hoffe, auf diesem Wege eine Gewißheit zu erlangen, die UNS ANGLERN nützt!

;O)

E.


----------



## raubangler (10. August 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Hallöchen,
gibt es schon Neuigkeiten von der Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft?

Oder hat der vermeintliche Referendar die Anfrage für seine Nachfolger aufgehoben?


----------



## raubangler (29. August 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

?????


----------



## raubangler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

???
habe ich was verpasst??


----------



## mike_w (18. September 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@raubangler: Meinst du mit ???? die Antwort der Staatsanwaltschaft auf die Anfrage von @ernie1973?

...und weil dem Ernie wirklich auch etwas an einer sicheren und  sachlichen Klärung liegt (anders als manch´einem "Troll"), hat er gerade  förmlich eine entsprechende Anfrage mit der Bitte um verbindliche  Stellungnahme dazu an die (hier bei mir zuständige) Staatsanwaltschaft  Köln formuliert, hauptsächlich zu der Frage, "wie ich mich als Angler zu  verhalten habe, wenn ich beim Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht einen  maßigen Fisch fange, für den ich persönlich keine Verwertungsabsicht  habe (was ich ja erst nach dem Fang überhaupt wissen kann!), ohne mich  der Gefahr einer Strafverfolgung auszusetzen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Dafür gbst dann die PN-Funktion, einfach ne PN schicken und nachfragen..,.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



raubangler schrieb:


> ???
> habe ich was verpasst??


 
...das denke ich schon, aber DAS ist ein ganz anderes Thema!

;O) *kleiner Scherz*

Also - die Staatsanwaltschaft weigert sich, trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage, auf "abstrakte" und "hypothetische" Fragen zu antworten.

Heißt nach meiner Ansicht übersetzt:

Solange man kein konkretes Verfahren hat, wird man sich auf deren Seite hüten, Rechtsauskünfte zu geben.

ICH persönlich denke, niemand will das Thema anpacken und dazu verbindlich & öffentlich Stellung nehmen UND nach weiteren (leider rein privaten !) Auskünften ehemaliger Studienkollegen, die bei der StA arbeiten, werden solche Sachen ohnehin zu über 95 % direkt eingestellt - wenn auch manchmal nach § 153a StPO gegen Zahlung einer mickrigen Summe!

Übersetzt heißt das wohl, dass niemand dort sich für solche Kleinigkeiten interessiert......!

Also - leider nichts zu machen....!

Ernie


----------



## mike_w (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

D.h. im Klartext, dass selbst Fachleute nicht genau wissen, was im Fall der Fälle passiert und es wahrscheinlich vom persönlichen Glück abhängig ist, an welchem Richter oder Staatsanwalt man gerät.
Ist nicht wirklich prickelnd.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Es ist scheixxegal, was Richter oder Staatsanwälte zu dem Thema sagen. Das sind Peanuts und Einzelfälle.

So richtig gefährlich wird dieses dumme Verzehrabsichtsargument als einzige Rechtfertigung zum angeln durch Vorfälle wie diesen hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205957&page=13
                Da hängt der Hammer.

Da drohen genau auf Grund dieser Argumentation komplette und weiträumige Angelverbote. Danke des werten VdSF haben wir überhaupt keine Argumente mehr.

Rafft die Mehrheit der Angler aber leider nicht.

Sollen "die da oben" doch machen was sie wollen, "Ich angel eh´wie es mir gefällt". 

Nix da. Bald angelt hier keiner mehr oder nur noch wenige in exklusiven ausgesuchten Gewässern.


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ralle, Dein Link hat funzt nich .....


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Bei mir ja. Nochmal

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205957&page=13


----------



## lonesome (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Zunächst einmal kann festgehalten werden, dass die *Tötung* eines Fisches also nach § 17 Nr. 1 TierschG also das Vorhandensein eines *„vernünftigen Grundes"* zunächst einmal *zwingend* voraussetzt, um nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu geraten.
> Im Umkehrschluss könnte man also sagen, dass dadurch der oben angeführte und leider weit verbreitete Satz schon zumindest dahingehend eingeschränkt verstanden werden muss, dass man *nur* bei Vorliegen eines solchen *„vernünftigen Grundes"* einen Fisch *überhaupt töten darf*, aber keinesfalls töten muss, wenn ein solcher vernünftiger Grund im Moment der Entscheidung eben nicht (oder vielleicht auch nicht mehr) gegeben ist.




Nur für`s richtige Verständniss: Ich stehe morgens um 4 auf, dusche, zieh mich an, packe meine Sachen ins Auto, meine Gattin hat Terror wegen der Würmer für die Grundrute im Kühli gemacht, ich hab mir Brote geschmiert, Chips eingepackt, Tee in die Thermoskanne gekippt, war tanken, hab ne Tageskarte besorgt, schlepp meinen Krams ans Wasser, frier mir den Popo nen Kilo leichter bis zum Biss. Ein 90 cm  Hecht zappelt an meiner Rute, ich Lande den Fisch, und genau JETZT kommt mir der Geistesblitz das garkein Grund für eine Tötung gegeben ist?


Sowas nennt man Kausalkette. Bisschen dünn das Eis, finde ich.


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



lonesome schrieb:


> ...genau JETZT kommt mir der Geistesblitz das garkein Grund für eine Tötung gegeben ist?
> ...


in deinem szenario würde ich sogar frustabbau akzeptieren :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



lonesome schrieb:


> Würmer ......Chips



Bähhh, hast keine Seife mitgenommen.|supergri|supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



lonesome schrieb:


> Nur für`s richtige Verständniss: Ich stehe morgens um 4 auf, dusche, zieh mich an, packe meine Sachen ins Auto, meine Gattin hat Terror wegen der Würmer für die Grundrute im Kühli gemacht, ich hab mir Brote geschmiert, Chips eingepackt, Tee in die Thermoskanne gekippt, war tanken, hab ne Tageskarte besorgt, schlepp meinen Krams ans Wasser, frier mir den Popo nen Kilo leichter bis zum Biss. Ein 90 cm Hecht zappelt an meiner Rute, ich Lande den Fisch, und genau JETZT kommt mir der Geistesblitz das garkein Grund für eine Tötung gegeben ist?
> 
> 
> Sowas nennt man Kausalkette. Bisschen dünn das Eis, finde ich.


 
Hm, 

immer Ansichtssache.

Da Du dann ja auf Tauwurm mit der Grundrute einen Hecht gefangen hast, könnte man schon ganz gut argumentieren, dass Du ja garnicht selektiv auf Hecht gefischt hast, was Du ansonsten eher mit Kukös oder totem Köfi (und hoffentlich!) am Stahlvorfach gemacht hättest.

Spricht eher gegen einen "Hecht-Fang-Vorsatz" von Anfang an - wenn jedoch jemand gezielt mit Kukö am Stahlvorfach angelt, dann kann auch der jederzeit sagen, dass ihm dieser Hecht zu groß / zu klein für die Küche war und er ihn deshalb wieder schwimmen ließ - wie gesagt - es steht und fällt mit dem, was der Angler selbst zu seinen inneren Motiven preisgibt / aussagt - wer von vornerein sagt:"Ich release jeden Hecht", aber dennoch gezielt auf Hecht angelt, der KANN in Deutschland Probleme bekommen, wenn er an die Falschen gerät!

Ich würde einen 90 cm Hecht auch sofort und bedenkenlos wieder releasen, weil Hecht mir einfach nicht schmeckt und ich versuche so zu angeln, dass ich erst gar keinen Hecht erwische - klar kann das auch beim Forellenangeln mal passieren, aber niemand kann mir vorschreiben, dass ich einen solchen Hecht entnehmen und töten muss, wenn mir die Verwertungsabsicht/ -möglichkeit fehlt UND - ganz wichtig - der Fisch NICHT zu schwer verletzt ist, um ihn bedenkenlos wieder zurücksetzen zu können!

...allerdings muss man meiner Ansicht nach in einem "hechtgefährlichen" Gewässer schon ein Stahlvorfach o.ä. benutzen, damit nicht massenhaft abgerissene Hechte verenden - finde ich waidmännisch korrekt und das sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen - ist aber nur meine Privatmeinung!...und auch dann hätte ich kein Problem damit, ein releasen vernünftig und rechtlich "sauber" zu begründen!

Das ist und bleibt aber immer eine individuelle Momententscheidung des jeweiligen Anglers!

...und mal ehrlich - wir spielen hier theoretisch immer die Szenarios durch, als ob IMMER jemand hinter uns steht, der unser Tun kontrolliert - am Rhein bin ich z.B. in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht einmal kontrolliert worden - somit kommt dort (leider!) der Spruch zum Tragen:"Wo kein Kläger-da kein Richter" - also sind es zumeist bloß theoretische Fragen, die wir hier durchkauen und die Praxis sieht zumindest in "meinen" Gewässern anders aus, weil dort einfach gangelt wird und einem nicht andauernd jemand von der PETA auf die Finger schaut!!!

...und wir sollten froh sein, dass wir (bei entsprechender Argumentation!) diese Freiheit (noch?) haben!!!

...fange ich zufällig einen Hecht, der zu schwer verletzt ist, um ihn zurücksetzen zu können, dann kommt er halt mit, nachdem er direkt waidmännisch betäubt und getötet wurde und wird zu Hundefutter und / oder Kompost!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

...und nur noch einmal zur Erinnerung:

Es geht hier um einen strafrechtlichen Tatvorwurf - d.h. man müßte dem Angler der releast hat einen (Tat-) VORSATZ positiv nachweisen können!!!

Wie soll das gehen???...solange der Angler selber sich nicht um Kopf und Kragen redet und sich nicht als "Alles-Releaser" darstellt???

...in unserem Rechtsstaat gilt immer noch "in dubio pro reo" in jedem Strafverfahren - also im ZWEIFEL FÜR DEN ANGEKLAGTEN!!!

...wer will denn bitte wie einem cleveren Angler einen anderen Vorsatz !!!ZWEIFELSFREI!!! nachweisen, so dass es für eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung reicht???

Solange der Angler einfach zu seinen Motiven komplett schweigt, oder sich clever einlässt, wird keine Verurteilung wegen des releasens erfolgen können!!!

...aber - jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied....!

;O)

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und mal ehrlich - wir spielen hier theoretisch immer die Szenarios durch, als ob IMMER jemand hinter uns steht, der unser Tun kontrolliert - am Rhein bin ich z.B. in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht einmal kontrolliert worden - somit kommt dort (leider!) der Spruch zum Tragen:"Wo kein Kläger-da kein Richter" - also sind es zumeist bloß theoretische Fragen, die wir hier durchkauen und die Praxis sieht zumindest in "meinen" Gewässern anders aus, weil dort einfach gangelt wird und einem nicht andauernd jemand von der PETA auf die Finger schaut!!!
> 
> ...und wir sollten froh sein, dass wir (bei entsprechender Argumentation!) diese Freiheit (noch?) haben!!!



Ich stimme in allen Punkten mit Dir überein.
Der zitierte Passus hat aber eben eine zusätzliche Brisanz. 
Nämlich dann wenn es um übergeordnete Entscheidungen geht, wie hier im Dortmunder Umweltskandal.
Genau dann nämlich schlagen die Anti-Angler Argumente des VdSF voll durch. Man muss dann gar nicht mehr drauf achten " ob einer zukuckt", das angeln ist dann grundsätzlich vorbei, weil es erst gar keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr gibt. 

Und genau darum finde ich die ignorante Ansicht vieler Angler, dass "die da oben machen sollen, was sie wollen, ich angel eh´wie es mir passt" sehr kurzsichtig.

Ich würde mir auch gerne mal ausmalen was passiert, wenn plötzlich durch flächendeckende Kontrollen die Einhaltung aller Regeln und Gesetze konsequent durchgesetzt würde.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Da bin ich bei Dir Ralle - ich lehne mich ja auch gegen so manchen "Mist" von "denen da oben" auf - versuche aber ebenfalls, hiermit den Anglern quasi "an der Basis" - also am Wasser in der Praxis - ein wenig Sensibilität & Problembewußtsein zu vermitteln, wie sie auch weiterhin ihr Angeln guten Gewissens und nach Lust und Laune fortführen können!

Ich bin selbst kein "C&R" - Fan, aber mich juckt es nicht, wenn andere so halt´ lieber angeln wollen!(zumindest solange sie nicht versuchen, mich den alten Kochpottangler ständig zu missionieren oder zu beschimpfen!!!).

Ich selbst nehme mir zum essen mit, was ich mag und verwerten kann - ansonsten release ich halt auch, wenn mir die Verwertungsmöglichkeit dann doch mal fehlt!

Ein jeder wie er mag!

Aber dieses oft dargestellte "Entnahme- und Totknüppelgebot" ist falsch, rechtswidrig und dagegen wende ich mich entschieden, damit wir Angler eben auch diese Freiheit bei unserem Hobby behalten können und auch weiterhin jeder so angeln kann, wie er es mag!!!

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Unterschreib ich wieder ohne Vorbehalt.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Nabend,



> Aber dieses oft dargestellte "Entnahme- und Totknüppelgebot" ist falsch, rechtswidrig und dagegen wende ich mich entschieden,


 
Falsch?? Praktisch ist dieses Gebot aber in vielen Vereinsregelungen verankert.Verstöße dagegen werden , wie schon vielfach berichtet , entsprechend vereinsintern  geahndet.
Was tun in solchem Fall? Sich bei einen Rauswurf  in den Verein "einklagen"???


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja Gunnar --> *FALSCH !!!*

Nur mal als gedanklichen Anstoß:

Meiner ganz persönlichen Ansicht nach könnte man sich in der Tat zivilrechtlich über das Vereinsrecht zur Wehr setzen und ein so begründeter Rauswurf könnte vor dem Amtsgericht keinen Bestand haben, weil nämlich eine popelige Vereinssatzung nicht im Widerspruch zu höherrangigem Recht stehen darf (und kann) und ein (nur) durch eine rechtswidrige popelige Vereinssatzung begründeter Rauswurf würde keinen Bestand haben können, WENN man sich wehrt!

Hintergrund:

Bloßes Entnahme- und Totknüppelgebot steht nach meiner persönlichen Meinung im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz und sogar zum GG, seitdem der Tierschutz dort verankert steht!

Zudem kann ein Verein nicht durch eine Satzung festlegen, dass ein Angler "blind" der Satzung folgt und sich so u.U. der Gefahr einer Strafverfolgung aussetzt, wenn er einen Fisch ohne Verwertungsabsicht nur wegen einer popeligen Vereinssatzung entgegen seinem eigenen Willen tötet und damit u.U. gegen das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz verstößt!

*Aber Vorsicht: (!!!)*

Wie so oft im Leben ist es nicht so einfach, wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht - denn viele Vereine "tarnen" ihre Entnahmegebote oder Zurücksetzgebote als "Hegemaßnahmen" - dann *KANN* das rechtmäßig sein, wenn die zuständige Fischereibehörde Kenntnis von der Hegemaßnahme / dem Hegeplan hat, diesen überprüft und genehmigt hat!

*---> Fazit:*

Bei komischen Vereinssatzungen mit komischen oder zweifelhaften "Geboten" sollte man sich im Zweifel einmal die Arbeit machen und schriftlich bei der zust. Fischereibehörde nachfragen, ob die dort oft als "Hegemaßnahmen" bezeichneten "Pflichten und Gebote" rechtmäßig sind, oder doch vielleicht nur wirres Wunschdenken eines Vereinsvorstandes!?!

Ist die Satzung diesbezüglich rechtswidrig, dann könnte man in der Tat über die Schiene des Vereinsrechtes beim Amtsgericht vor Ort mit recht guten Erfolgsaussichten gegen einen solchen Rauswurf vorgehen und den betreffenden Passus der Satzung als mit höherrangigem Recht nicht vereinbar "streichen" lassen! (bzw. Feststellung der Rechtswidrigkeit & Unwirksamkeit der Passage verlangen!).

Noch Fragen?

Ernie

PS:

Könnten Vereine das Strafrecht (Tierschutzgesetz = Teil des Nebenstrafrechts als Bundesgesetz!) wirksam über eine Satzung aushebeln, dann könnte ich den Verein der Bankräuber gründen --> *glaubt hier irgendwer*, dass "unsere" Banküberfälle dann straffrei wären, nur weil es dann in unserer Satzung stünde, dass wir alle Banken überfallen sollen, dürfen oder müssen???

Lustiges & scherzhaftes Beispiel, dass aber nur *prinzipiell* zeigen soll, wo "Regelungsbefugnisse" eines Vereins "per Satzung" enden und enden MÜSSEN -->nämlich beim höherrangigen Recht!


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Hi ,

Nö - keine Fragen. Eher ne Anmerkung. ( die doch wieder als Frage endet)

Reite mal nicht unbedingt auf der Hege herum. 
Wenn in der Satzung steht Das maßige - ungeschützte - außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangene Fische zu entnehmen sind , hat das nicht unmittelbar was mit der Hege am Hut. ( es sei denn das Gebot wird expliziet damit begründet)

Nu erwüscht mich der liebe Vereinsmeier beim C&R und setzt mich vor die Tür. Dann Klage erheben so das die Tür vom Verein wieder aufgemacht werden muß??


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Nö - keine Fragen. Eher ne Anmerkung. ( die doch wieder als Frage endet)
> 
> ...



Neneneneneeee, sagt Maulwurfn.:q

Mit erklärtem C&R kann man sich durchaus in die Nesseln setzen. Entscheidet man sich gegen eine Vereinsregel und setzt den gefangenen Fisch aus Mangel an Verwertungswillen/-möglichkeit zurück, folgt man damit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
Hat der Verein jedoch eine hegerische Maßnahme angeordnet ( Beispiel: Die Brassen verbutten und der Bestand muss ausgedünnt werden) so sind alle gefangenen Brassen - auch ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit/-willen) zu entnehmen.
Die hegerische Maßnahme alleine stellt einen vernünftigen Grund zum töten der Fische dar.

Doppelboden:

In Bayern wird die Entnahmepflicht ja gerne mit hegerischen Maßnahmen begründet.
Da könnte man ganz gemein sein und sich die Besatzlisten zeigen lassen. Eine Entnahmepflicht aus hegerischen Gründen verbietet einen Besatz mit der gleichen Art und verstößt gegen das eigene " Hegeziel ".

Der Widerspruch zwischen Entnahmepflicht und Terschutzgesetz ist nicht vom Tisch zu bekommen.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Nö - keine Fragen. Eher ne Anmerkung. ( die doch wieder als Frage endet)
> 
> ...


 
Ja, denn der Rauswurf wird ja begründet mit einem Verstoß gegen die Satzung - und es könnte sogar strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben, wenn ein Verein die Mitglieder auffordert sich der Satzung "blind" folgend u.U. strafbar zu machen!

Also --> ab zum Zivilgericht und dann wird der Rauswurf mal eben als rechtswidrig festgestellt und "Schwupps" ist man nicht wieder, sondern noch im Verein.

Die Ausnahmen sind *nur* durch die ggf. mal erforderliche Hege zu rechtfertigen!!!(dabei kann nur die Behörde Klärung bringen, die den Hegeplan zu prüfen und zu genehmigen hat!).

Ein Verein kann (und darf!) nicht per Satzung "anordnen", dass ein Mitglied z.B. gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt indem es einen Fisch tötet, für den seitens des Mitglieds tatsächlich keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht!(Ausnahme: rechtmäßige Hegemaßnahme!).

Jetzt führen manche vereinsvorstandstreue Zweifler an, dass man dann in dem Verein eben garnicht hätte eintreten dürfen, wenn einem deren Satzung nicht paßt - das ist aber dann Quark, wenn der Verein ein "e.V." hat und die Satzung mit höherrangigem Recht unvereinbar ist - bzw. gegen dieses sogar verstößt!

Auch ein Mitglied hat sich nach den (Bundes-) Gesetzen zu richten und erst dann nach der Satzung, als Rechtsnorm auf niedrigster Stufe und *auch nur dann*, wenn die Satzung an sich *nicht* gegen höherrangiges Recht verstößt, denn daran muß sie sich messen lassen!

Ernie

PS:

Ich weiß die Praxis läuft das meist anders, aber auch nur, weil sich (fast) niemand darum kümmert, was manche Vorstände so alles in ihre Satzungen schreiben!


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Ralf, Ernie,

Ihr beide geht , wenn ich das richtig deute, davon aus das das Rücksetzverbot seitens des Vereins gegen das TSCHG verstößt??

Aber das ist doch nungängige Praxis in den Vereinen! 
Dann müßte es doch ein Leichtes sein damit aufräumen zu können. Macht das jemand? Gehört hab ich sowas noch nicht.

Bewußt provozierend : Alles nur Wunschdenken eurerseits?? Da die Realität eine andere ist??


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Ralf, Ernie,
> 
> Ihr beide geht , wenn ich das richtig deute, davon aus das das Rücksetzverbot seitens des Vereins gegen das TSCHG verstößt??
> 
> ...


 
Nein - kein Wunschdenken - aber wo kein Kläger -->da kein Richter!

Und - JA, ich gehe davon aus, dass zumindest die meisten "Rücksetzverbote" maßiger Fische von Vereinen gegen das TierschG verstoßen, sofern sie *NICHT* durch eine wirklich rechtmäßige Hege gedeckt sind!!!

Mich kümmert es nicht, wenn sich nahezu alle anderen Angler beinahe alles von irgendwelchen Vorständen und Satzungen vorschreiben lassen, ohne zu hinterfragen!

Ich selbst gebe erst und nur dann Gas, wenn es mich auch selbst betrifft!(...ist dabei sicher ein Vorteil das ich selber Jurist bin...das spart Kosten *grins*).

Sofern die Vereine sich nicht unter Einschaltung der Fischereibehörde absichern und ihre Einschränkungen (rechtswidrig) auf eigene Faust mal eben als "Hege" deklarieren, IST es ein leichtes damit aufzuräumen!

MICH geht aber *nur* mein Verein etwas an und ich bin weder Don Quichote, noch ein unterbeschäftigter Weltverbesserer!

Aber da kannst Du mal sehen, was Angler doch für vorstandsgläubige/ -hörige Schäfchen sind -denn in der Tat "fressen" die meisten Angler die ihnen vom Vorstand aufgedrückten Regeln rel. protest- und kritiklos.

Es lehnt sich einfach niemand dagegen auf - meine hier angeführten Thesen kann ich allesamt leicht aus dem Gesetz belegen und habe auch schonmal die "Hegeanordnungen" eines Vereins hinterfragt und gekippt, von denen die zuständige Fischereibehörde NICHTS wußte und die diese ebenfalls merkwürdig, fischereibiologisch fragwürdig und insgesamt rechtswidrig fanden!

Der Rest der Welt interessiert mich nicht - ich will in Ruhe angeln!

Also - sollte sich der Angler, der sich zu unrecht eingeschränkt fühlt mal klug machen und informieren, ob "seine" jeweilige Satzung rechtmäßig ist!

Mein Sinn im Leben besteht aber weiß Gott nicht darin, jedem Dorfverein, mit dem ich nix zu tun habe, eine wirklich rechtmäßige Satzung zu schreiben - obwohl ich das für genügend Kohle auch gerne machen würde!

*g*

Ernie


----------



## Zusser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Bayern wird die Entnahmepflicht ja gerne mit hegerischen Maßnahmen begründet.


Das habe ich bisher noch gar nicht so deutlich bemerkt - aber es gibt ja auch gar keine Entnahmepflicht in Bayern - man darf "unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung" lediglich "nicht wieder aussetzten" :q
Und dies wird in der AVBayFiG überhaupt nicht begründet - sondern verordnet. 

Zu diesem Thema habe ich im Board des Bayerischen Landesfischereiverbandes übrigens folgenden Beitrag des Referenten für Arten- und Gewässerschutz Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. gefunden:

"[..]schreibt das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz [..] Entnahme  gefangener Fische indirekt vor. [..] Grund Schmerz oder Schaden [..] I*n Bayern gibt es aber Ausnahmen, wenn  bspw. ein Fisch aus Gründen der Hege zurückgesetzt wird.*
Ja, da schaugst! So sammer, wir Bayern! :vik:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Widerspruch zwischen Entnahmepflicht und Tierschutzgesetz ist nicht vom Tisch zu bekommen.



Ich sehe den Widerspruch lange nicht so klar wie du.
Begründen möchte ich das so:

In unseren heimischen Gewässern gibt es keine giftigen oder ungenießbaren Fische.
Folglich _kann_ der Angler jeden Fisch den er fängt, auch essen. Wenn er nicht die Möglichkeit hat, einen sehr großen Fisch sinnvoll zu verwerten, dann darf er entweder grundsätzlich nicht angeln oder er muss sich _vor_ dem Angeln eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit suchen. 
Schmecken ihm bestimmte Fischarten nicht -  darf er erst gar nicht angeln, denn er könnte ja eines dieser Exemplare fangen.

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen ein Rücksetzverbot! Aber Argumente so zu bauen, dass sie die eigene Ansicht stützen ohne sie auch von der Gegenseite zu betrachten, finde ich gefährlich.
Und den Widerspruch Tierschutzgesetz - Rücksetzverbot kann ich problemlos von beiden Seiten aufzäumen.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Sorry  Ernie , aber ich trau dir nicht übern Weg:q:q

*soll heißen* . Es klingt  zu einfach. Warum hat es denn noch nie jemand versucht?? So viele treudoofe Scharfe gibt das ja nun auch nicht


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Sorry Ernie , aber ich trau dir nicht übern Weg:q:q
> 
> *soll heißen* . Es klingt zu einfach. Warum hat es denn noch nie jemand versucht?? So viele treudoofe Scharfe gibt das ja nun auch nicht


 
Mußt Du ja auch nicht!

Mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich Recht habe - an dem einzigen Punkt, an dem ich mich mal an "Vereinsregeln" gestoßen habe, habe ich eine Klärung herbeigeführt, die ganz in meinem Sinne war!

...und um mal zu klagen, muß man, um selber klagebefugt zu sein auch "selbst betroffen und beschwert" sein durch so einen Ausschluss - ich denke die Zahl der Fälle, aufgrund derer Vereinsausschlüsse deswegen mal zu Gericht getragen wurden, ist überschaubar - aber die von denen ich weiß, sind gut für den Angler ausgegangen!

-->Netzfundstück bei ähnlicher Problematik:

http://www.fishingfriends.net/ (s. oben rechts)

Und - WENN sich da mal jemand wehrt, dann ist es wirklich relativ leicht, gegen einen solchen Ausschluß auch etwas zu tun!

Viele schreckt allerdings das Kostenrisiko eines Verfahrens ab - zudem ist ein Verfahren vor dem Amtsgericht erstmal Prozeßkostenvorschusspflichtig - was auch viele abschreckt (im Erfolgsfall gibt es aber alles an Kosten, auch die für den eigenen Anwalt - vom Verlierer zurück!!!).

Also -trau mir, oder nicht - zumindest ich ergebe mich nicht "blind" irgendwelchen Regeln von vergreisten Vorständen!

;O)

E.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Zusser
dein Link ist m.E. nicht mehr auf dem neuestem Stand der Gesetzgebung. Schau mal die Neuerungen im Bayer, Fischereirecht, bzw. der AVFig an.
Neue Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFig) zuletzt geändert am 03.06.2010 ich zitiere:
§ 11 Abs. 8 Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz1 genannten Arten die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkung nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art.1 Abs.II Satz2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (Pächter oder Verein - nicht Erlaubnisscheininhaber!) wieder ausgesetzt werden. Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs.3 S.1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.
Mit einer Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig (§ 32 Nr. 1 Buchst. d) unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische  oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt.


----------



## Zusser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> @Zusser
> dein Link ist m.E. nicht mehr auf dem neuestem Stand der Gesetzgebung. Schau mal die Neuerungen im Bayer, Fischereirecht, bzw. der AVFig an.



Ich habe mich auch gewundert - aber der Kommentar Herrn Schnell ist definitiv aktueller als die letzte Änderung des AVBayFiG.

Unstrittig ist auch dass der Herr Schnell in letzter Konsequenz nichts zu sagen hat, die Verordnung sticht, wenns draufankommt.

Aber: Er ist ein hochstehendes Mitglied eines der gerade hier (hallo Thomas) vielgeschmähten Verbände. Insofern halte ich diese Meinung schon für so wichtig, dass ich hier darauf aufmerksam machen wollte.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch gewundert - aber der Kommentar Herrn Schnell ist definitiv aktueller als die letzte Änderung des AVBayFiG.
> 
> Unstrittig ist auch dass der Herr Schnell in letzter Konsequenz nichts zu sagen hat, die Verordnung sticht wenns draufankommt.
> 
> Aber: Er ist ein hochstehendes Mitglied eines der gerade hier (halllo Thomas) vielgeschmähten Verbände. Insofern halte ich diese Meinung schon für so wichtig, dass ich hier darauf aufmerksam machen wollte.


 
Ich sage das nur ungern - und es muss hart für einen Bayern sein, aber eine (Landes-) Verordnung tritt, auch wenn sie aus Bayern ist, hinter dem Tierschutzgesetz als *Bundesgesetz* zurück - insofern gilt:

Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht!

Also ist im Zweifelsfall/Streitfall wenn es um das Zurücksetzen geht das Bundesgesetz maßgeblich und entscheidend!(deswegen ist der Vorbehalt in der Verordnung auch ausdrücklich erwähnt!).

Egal, was die Verordnung sonst dazu aussagt!

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ok Ernie , ich Laie - du vom Fach , da überleg ich mir das mit dem trauen doch lieber noch mal... LooL
und Dank für die kleinen Hintergrundinfos..


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Hallo Erni,

danke für die Erklärung einer Grundmontage, aber ich darf 2 - 3 Ruten führen.
Könnte den Hecht durchaus an einer der anderen Ruten haben. Wie ich immer sage: Am Wasser wähle ich die Waffen. Und somit ein Ziel.

Mal abgesehen das ich Deine Argumente für sehr -nennen wir es wunschorientiert- ansehe, schießt Du Dir in meinen Augen Eigentore das Antiangler Freudentränen in die Augen schießen. 
Wie kann man bitte als Grund eine Präperationstrophäe anführen???
Also entweder sitzt du im falschen Anfang vom falschen Jahrhundert, oder Du meinst das wirklich ernst, und dass öffentlich. Das Du so eher Futter für Kritiker lieferst als das da was vernünftiges bei raus kommt liegt doch auf der Hand.

Würde man vernünftig argumentieren das Angeln eine jahrtausende alte, kulturelle, menschliche Errungenschaft ist, wäre das alles vermutlich garnicht so tragisch. Der Angler hält sich an die Gesetze, die Gesetze schützen Kultur, Sport, Fisch und Angler. Die Vereinsmeierei hätte dem deutschen Gemüte genüge getan, und Catch&Decide mit dem vorrangigen Ziel der Verwertung im Sinne der Kultur wäre genüge getan.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

"Wie kann man bitte als Grund eine Präperationstrophäe anführen???"

Rechtlich gesehen ist das nicht zu beanstanden - ebenso wie Kompostierung oder Tierfutter!

MORAL und RECHT sind 2 Paar Schuhe - Du verwechselst da anscheinend gerade moralische Motive und rechtlich anerkannte!

Ich sage nicht, dass ich es gut finde, aber es ist rechtlich ein durchaus berechtigtes Interesse und ein vernünftiger Grund, sich ein Präparat zu fangen (wobei meist das Fleisch auch verwertet wird, womit es sogar ein Primär- und ein Sekundärinteresse geben kann - egal, was Du, oder irgendjemand sonst davon moralisch halten mag!).

Auch Fischfang als Tierfutter ist ein rechtlich "vernünftiger Grund" - selbst wenn ich den 70´er Zander an meinen Hund verfüttere, dann ist das dämlich, weil er mir selber gut schmeckt, aber rein rechtlich NICHT zu beanstanden - und damit kein grundloses Angeln & Töten des Zanders!

Ernie


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Da gehe ich mit dir konform. Rechtlich ist es eine Sache (Sachbeschädigung). Aber Du musst zugeben das es öffentlich von einem Angler geäußert mehr als unglücklich ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Zusser schrieb:


> Das habe ich bisher noch gar nicht so deutlich bemerkt - aber es gibt ja auch gar keine Entnahmepflicht in Bayern - man darf "unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung" lediglich "nicht wieder aussetzten" :q
> Und dies wird in der AVBayFiG überhaupt nicht begründet - sondern verordnet.
> 
> Jo, die Bayern.:q  Beschäftigt man sich mal tiefer mit dem Bayerischen Gesetz, findet man heraus dass der Gesetzgeber ein ganz gerissener Sauhund ist.
> ...



Man kann es nur in Einzelfällen von beiden Seiten aufzäumen, nicht grundsätzlich.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



lonesome schrieb:


> Da gehe ich mit dir konform. Rechtlich ist es eine Sache (Sachbeschädigung). Aber Du musst zugeben das es öffentlich von einem Angler geäußert mehr als unglücklich ist.


 
Sorry für die deutlichen Worte - aber Sachbeschädigung ist blanker Unsinn!

Lies doch mal den Tatbestand: (§ 303 StGB)

Wer eine "fremde Sache beschädigt"....also - um es kurz zu machen und einfach zu halten, einen regelkonform gefangenen Fisch eignet der Angler sich wirksam an - damit ist der Fisch schon keine "fremde Sache mehr", wenn er präpariert wird, sondern schlicht Eigentum des Anglers - neuerdings ist ein Fisch sogar keine "Sache" mehr, sondern fällt unter den großartigen § 90a BGB, was aber nix daran ändert, dass man an Tieren strafrechtlich auch eine Sachbeschädigung begehen kann, WENN es denn FREMDE Tiere sind - bei eigenen gibt es denklogisch schon *keine *Sachbeschädigung durch den Eigentümer selber!

Damit ist Dein etwas naiver Einwurf mit der Sachbeschädigung schon vom Tisch.

Ich finde es garnicht unglücklich dies so zu äußern - aber an der Stelle hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung.

Und ich kann gut damit leben, wenn Dir das Fangen eines Fisches als Trophäe zur Präparation nicht gefällt - das ändert jedoch rechtlich rein garnichts daran, dass man auch dies als Angler DARF.

Ich habe übrigens *kein einziges* Fischpräparat zu Hause und bin auch kein Freund davon, aber rein rechtlich ist dies nicht zu beanstanden, wenn ein Angler da Spaß dran hat und sich deswegen dicke Fische aus einem Gewässer entnimmt!

-->denn auch das ist eine Verwertung an der rechtlich (nicht moralisch!) nichts auszusetzen ist - ob DIR das nun gefällt, oder nicht!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ziemlich wichtig und beachtenswert.

Auch unsere Freunde von den Grünen lehnen das Rücksetzverbot entschieden ab.

Siehe Punkt 2.)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3202929&postcount=13


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Ralle:

#6

...das finde ich mal richtig gut, vernünftig und praxistauglich!


----------



## lonesome (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Hallo Erni,

wenn jmd Spaß daran hat seinen Fischkopf nicht in die Suppe, sondern in den Partykeller _bei sinnvoller Verwendung -also essen- _vom Rest des Tieres zu hängen... da wollen wir nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein. Soll er doch und präparieren ist ein ehrenvoller Lehrberuf. 

Schlimm finde ich die _private, nicht zoologisch dokumentierende_ Präperation. Egal ob es da nen Elephant, Singvogel, Fuchs oder Fisch ist: Ich habe auch keine Mumie im Keller weil es Besitzenswert ist. Da denke ich sind wir einer Meinung.

Was Du rechtlich meinst: OK, vll eine juristische Spitzfindigkeit. Würde aber im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass wir hier einen Kaufvetrag hätten der durch Angebot und Annahme zustande kommt. Ob das nun an der Ladentheke zum Tagesschein, oder durch Schlucken des Köders passiert klären wir, wenn ich gerade nicht ne gute Flasche Wein hatte 
Da müssten wir dann noch mal die Geschäftsfähigkeit des Fisches erörtern oder ob da Sterbehilfe nicht wieder für uns Knast bedeutet. Oder war es töten auf Verlangen? 
Fragen über Fragen! 

Spaß bei Seite: ich würde es einfach reduzieren. Wir haben eine jahrzehnte alte Gesetzgebung. Die hat sich bewährt. Warum also laut diskutieren? Unser BGB stammt aus dem Jahre 1900. Da haben sich Menschen richtig Gedanken gemacht. Mich nervt es wirklich unendlich das versucht wird, Grenzen die dort gesetzt sind mit Kommentaren ohne rechtl Hintergund verschieben zu wollen, damit eine Diskussion loszutreten die wir doch garnicht brauchen.

Wir hatten hier einen Namen im Raum, Ralle brachte den Glaube ich zu jmd, der C&R in den Raum warf. Und? Nur weil ein so nen Komiker sich mal geäußert hat treten 10 Jahre Diskussion los? Gehen sich Leute an die Karre? 
Kann ebenso wenig sein wie eine (Deine) Stellungsnahme die Du für ein Magazin (online) verfasst hast aber eben it einer gewissen Wut im Bauch. 

Angeln kann man doch so leicht begründen. Mangelnde Tiertransporte, Verzehr heimischer Fischarten, keine Antibiotika im Essen, ... etc PP. Warum das den kaputt machen mit einem -jetzt aktuell gesellschaftl. Aspekt mit Tendenz zum Vegetarismus (siehe Propagande TV Ard und ZDF)- C&R? 
C&R ist eine Rechtfertigung zum Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht. Und eben diese versucht der Verband hoch zu halten. Wer nur etwas Plan von Politik hat weiß: Eine Radikalität wird belächelt, aber nicht ernst genommen. Da kann ein Verband, ein Forum, ein Magazin noch so wettern: Es wird wenn überhaupt belächelt. 

Sieh das doch mal diplomatischer aus Sicht von Leuten, die das verkaufen müssen. Da sitzt der Pangasius- Öko, der völlig korrekt im Bioladen seinen tiefgefrohrenen Fisch mit Vorbestellung kit dem Fahrrad abholt ohne die Umwelt zu belasten. Und der sagt: Du böser Angler. Das ist genauso dämlich, denn er hat den Fisch auch völlig korrekt nicht geschlachtet. Das war der nette Vietnamese... 

Erklärt man dem nun, das eine Schleie ein wunderbarer Fisch ist, der kein Diesel frisst, keinen Atomstrom zur korrekten Kühlung braucht, das es eine eigene Kultur des Fischfangs gibt, dann lässt sich viel anders begründen.

Nimm beiderlei Blabla zusammen, kommt hochgekochtes raus. Muss doch garnicht. Der Penner der nervt isst doch auch ne Ökoforelle. Umso weniger verstehe ich, das der Verband (und ich bin wirklich kein Vereinsmensch, hier nachzulesen) so beschossen wird mit den einzigen Argumenten in unserer Teddybärgesellschaft. 

Was töten ist schlimm. Schnitzel kostet halb Kilo 3€. Das passt nicht. Und eben das würde ich mir zu Nutzen machen. 
Wenn man dann am Wasser entscheidet das 90 cm Hecht Oma schmecken könnte, oder der ein oder andere Frittierstab zu klein ist, das ist eine Entscheidung wie vor 15 Jahren ohne Schlaunamen. Wir neigen eh in Hobbyfragen viel zu sehr mit "der hat gesagt" als Religion anzuerkennen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> ich würde es einfach reduzieren. Wir haben eine jahrzehnte alte Gesetzgebung. Die hat sich bewährt


Hat sich eben nicht bewährt, wie man an den unzähligen Anzeigen von  Petrajüngern sieht...



> Und eben diese versucht der Verband hoch zu halten. Wer nur etwas Plan von Politik hat weiß: Eine Radikalität wird belächelt, aber nicht ernst genommen. Da kann ein Verband, ein Forum, ein Magazin noch so wettern: Es wird wenn überhaupt belächelt.




Da ist es doch gut, das es in Deutschland noch zwei Verbände gibt, in denen Angler organisiert sind - und wenigstens einen, der sagt, klar, man will Fische verwerten, aber das setzt die individuelle Verwertungsmöglichkeit des Angler voraus, so dass er auch zurücksetzen kann. 

Und dass Angeln mehr als nur Nahrungsbeschaffung ist, und in der Gesellschaft wichtige ökologische, ökonomische und soziale Vorteile bringt..

Und es gibt eben den von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband VDSF mit seinen falschen und anglerfeindlichen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen, der wörtlich sagt, Angeln sei *unabdingbar* mit der Verwertung gefangener Fische verbunden und jeder maßige Fisch sei abzuknüppeln..

Da sind selbst die Grünen weiter als der VDSF ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@ Lonesome

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber Du schmeißt auch fast alles durcheinander. Lies Dich doch nochmal sorgfältig ein und ordne Deine Gedanken, dann kommst Du auch zu einer stringenten Argumentation.

Kurzzusammenfassung der Meilensteine für Dich.

Bis in die 70er gab es keine Prüfung, der Fischereischein konnte auf dem Amt käuflich erworben werden. Jeder konnte Fische entnehmen oder zurücksetzen, nach eigenem Ermessen.

In den 80ern große Aktivität des VdSF mit heftigster Unterstützung des Oberstaatsanwaltes Herman Drosse´. Angler wurden durch ihn verklagt, Vereinen wurden Klagen angedroht. Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches, Verbot des Wettfischens, Verbot des Setzkeschers. Erste Bestrebungen, das Angeln nur zum Verzehr der Fische zu legitimieren. Erste Anzeigen gegen Angler wegen C&R.


1998 eindeutige positionierung des VdSF, dass das Angeln ausschließlich mit dem Fang zum Verzehr zu legitimieren ist.

2010 Festschreiben einer generellen Entnahmepflicht aller nicht geschützten Fische in der VdSF Hochburg Bayern. 




Resümee: Wehren wir uns nicht, droht 

- ein komplettes Angelverbot in Gewässern, in denen kritisch belastete Fische gefunden werden. Die findet man, so man sucht in fast allen Gewässern. Siehe dazu im Netzt auch die Diskussionen über zulässige Grenzwerte und deren Manipulation.

- das abschlagen von allen gefangenen Fischen, incl. ggfs. späterer Entsorgung auf dem Müll.

- Anzeigen wegen töten eines Tieres ohne vernünftigen Grund
oder
-Anzeigen wegen Verstoß gegen das Rücksetzgebot

- das Ende des Angeltages bei erreichen der zulässigen Fangmenge (zu beachten dabei die Entnahmepflicht).


----------



## seebarsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Der Untergang des Steckenpferdes Angeln
Fische möglichst abgetropft in das Wiegenetz schütten wegen der Wettbewerbs gleichheit, dann genau nachzählen und die Beute dann schnell wieder ins Wasser zurück für den nächsten Wettbewerb.
Großen Fisch fangen fotografieren wieder zurück setzen damit in der nächsten Woche wieder ein Neuer Rekord aufgestellt werden kann und eine Sache hat ja kein Recht auf körperliche unfersehrtheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Lieber seebarsch: 
Was Du beschreibst, wäre ein unzulässiges, weil tierschutzwidriges Wett/Gemeinschafts/Traditionsangeln.

Würden die Fische aber entweder verwertet, umgesetzt oder z. B. für Bestandserfassungen gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt, wäre das tierschutzgerechtes Angeln - unabhängig davon, ob man dann die Fische zählt und wiegt oder nicht..

Damit wäre das also tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln - oder, wie die heuchlerischen Verbände (beide, DAV wie VDSF) das dann gerne bezeichnen:
Traditions-, Gemeinschafts- Königsangeln etc..


----------



## RuggerNRW (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Der Untergang des Steckenpferdes Angeln
> Fische möglichst abgetropft in das Wiegenetz schütten wegen der Wettbewerbs gleichheit, dann genau nachzählen und die Beute dann schnell wieder ins Wasser zurück für den nächsten Wettbewerb.
> Großen Fisch fangen fotografieren wieder zurück setzen damit in der nächsten Woche wieder ein Neuer Rekord aufgestellt werden kann und eine Sache hat ja kein Recht auf körperliche unfersehrtheit.


 
Habe mnich hier die letzten Tage mal quergelesen und Gestern beim Joggen kam mir der gleiche Aspekt. Komme viel rum in NRW und habe es mir mittlerweile angewöhnt an jedem Angelgeschäft anzuhalten und die mit Einsteigerfragen zu löchern. Vor kurzem war ich in einem Geschäft und hab mit dem Verkäufer übers Karpfenangeln geschnackt. Er meinte, gerade beim Karpfenangeln sehe es manch Einer ungern, wenn die großen Tiere entnommen werden, zumal sie nicht schmecken. Da wäre fangen und aussetzen üblich.
Ich frage mich da, wie oft man einem Tier die Angst ums eigene Leben zumuten kann??
Ohne Zweifel kämpft der Fisch beim Drill um sein Leben und wird sicher auch Angst verspüren. Nachdem er dann gelandet, gemessen und abgelichtet wurde. wird er dann quasi dem nächsten Todesstress ausgesetzt.
Ist das moralisch verwerflich??


----------



## seebarsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich bin sprachlos die Fotomodele bestimmt auch, ach die können ja nicht sprechen.


----------



## seebarsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



RuggerNRW schrieb:


> Habe mnich hier die letzten Tage mal quergelesen und Gestern beim Joggen kam mir der gleiche Aspekt. Komme viel rum in NRW und habe es mir mittlerweile angewöhnt an jedem Angelgeschäft anzuhalten und die mit Einsteigerfragen zu löchern. Vor kurzem war ich in einem Geschäft und hab mit dem Verkäufer übers Karpfenangeln geschnackt. Er meinte, gerade beim Karpfenangeln sehe es manch Einer ungern, wenn die großen Tiere entnommen werden, zumal sie nicht schmecken. Da wäre fangen und aussetzen üblich.
> Ich frage mich da, wie oft man einem Tier die Angst ums eigene Leben zumuten kann??
> Ohne Zweifel kämpft der Fisch beim Drill um sein Leben und wird sicher auch Angst verspüren. Nachdem er dann gelandet, gemessen und abgelichtet wurde. wird er dann quasi dem nächsten Todesstress ausgesetzt.
> Ist das moralisch verwerflich??


 |schild-gendlich sagts mal jemand!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



> Ist das moralisch verwerflich??


Nein, überhaupt nicht..

Ihr macht nur den Fehler, Tiere zu vermenschlichen und diesen menschliche Empfindungsfähigkeiten zu zuschreiben.

"Angst" haben kann man nur, wenn man sich selbst bewusst ist - das ist selbst bei den meisten Säugetieren nicht der Fall.

Das selbe gilt für Stress:
Stress per se ist immer ein Überlebensinstrument in der Evolution gewesen und nicht per se negativ zu bewerten. Stress dient dazu, aus einer unangenehmen Situation zu kommen - sei es Hunger, zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser, Flucht vor Räubern oder eben auch das gefangen werden.

"Stress" im menschlichen Sinne ist das aber eben lange noch nicht.

Ansonsten ist das eine instinktive Aktion-Reaktion-Geschichte..

Und genau deswegen sehe ich darin auch kein moralisches Hinderniss...


----------



## seebarsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ja das stimmt mein Metzger sagte mir auch das das Schwein sich nicht beklagt hat als er ihm das Schnitzel aus der Keule geschnitten hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ich hoffe, du ernährst Dich und lebst dann auch konsequenterweise vegan?


----------



## ivo (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

So manch einer sollte sich vom Leben befreien lassen, dann muss er sich keine Gedanken mehr machen ob *Menschen*rechte auch für Fische gelten.|uhoh::q:q:q:q


----------



## RuggerNRW (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



ivo schrieb:


> So manch einer sollte sich vom Leben befreien lassen, dann muss er sich keine Gedanken mehr machen ob *Menschen*rechte auch für Fische gelten.|uhoh::q:q:q:q


 
Das ist aber nicht nett |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

tierschutz gilt für tiere
menschenrechte für menschen
moral und ethik sind erstmal sehr persönlich
und die möge man zuerst bei sich anwenden
und keinen "weltbeglückungszwang" draus machen.

andere zu überzeugen sich zu bemühen ist völlig ok ---
wenn nur nicht immer diese fatale neigung zu "beglückungsgesetzen" wäre.


----------



## seebarsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Wenn die Argumente ausgehen müssen die Randgruppen herhalten und  der vernüftige umgang mit Lebewesen untereinander sowie miteinander sollte dem Angler eigentlich bekannt sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Seebarsch,
Schweine sind hochentwickelte Tiere, die zu unserem Gunste (billiges Fleisch) in Massen gehalten und quer durch Europa gekarrt werden usw. Die empfinden tatsächlich Schmerz und Stress.
Fischen hingegen fehlen dafür die entsprechenden Synapsen.
Fische bevölkern einen Lebensraum, in dem jedes Leben permanent Gefahr läuft gefressen zu werden. Das gibt es sonst nur bei den Insekten. Hier wäre Schmerz- oder Stressempfinden sehr hinderlich für die Arterhaltung. Fische wären schon längst ausgestorben.


----------



## seebarsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Seebarsch,
> Schweine sind hochentwickelte Tiere, die zu unserem Gunste (billiges Fleisch) in Massen gehalten und quer durch Europa gekarrt werden usw. Die empfinden tatsächlich Schmerz und Stress.
> Fischen hingegen fehlen dafür die entsprechenden Synapsen.
> Fische bevölkern einen Lebensraum, in dem jedes Leben permanent Gefahr läuft gefressen zu werden. Das gibt es sonst nur bei den Insekten. Hier wäre Schmerz- oder Stressempfinden sehr hinderlich für die Arterhaltung. Fische wären schon längst ausgestorben.


Das mag ja auch so sein, aber deswegen darf mann auch einem Fisch nicht aus reinem Egoismus oder Vergnügen Schaden oder Leiden zufühgen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Das mag ja auch so sein, aber deswegen darf mann auch einem Fisch nicht aus reinem Egoismus oder Vergnügen Schaden oder Leiden zufühgen.


 
Das ist auch richtig.
Natürlich haben wir mit Respekt vor der Kreatur umzugehen.


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Das mag ja auch so sein, aber deswegen darf mann auch einem Fisch nicht aus reinem Egoismus oder Vergnügen Schaden oder Leiden zufühgen.



darf darf darf, immer derselbe erhobene zeigefinger

warum formulierst du es nicht so, dass es durchaus moralisch fragwürdig ist, aus reinem vergnügen oder egoismus  schaden oder leid zuzufügen?

dann könnte mensch diskutieren und müsste sich nicht immer nur gegen die rufe nach verboten wehren.


----------



## seebarsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



Jose schrieb:


> darf darf darf, immer derselbe erhobene zeigefinger
> 
> warum formulierst du es nicht so, dass es durchaus moralisch fragwürdig ist, aus reinem vergnügen oder egoismus schaden oder leid zuzufügen?
> 
> dann könnte mensch diskutieren und müsste sich nicht immer nur gegen die rufe nach verboten wehren.


 Jose sorry Deine variante hört sich besser an.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

@Jose, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.
@ Seebarsch, unterstellen wir mal den von Dir angeprangerten Leuten eine gehörige Portion Egoismus, so werden sie den von ihnen gefangenen Fisch genau aus diesem Grund mit größter Sorgfalt behandeln, schließlich wollen sie ihn ja noch öfter fangen.


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Hm - manchmal verstehe ich die Absichten mancher Beiträgeschreiber hier drin nicht.

Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung (die ich auch begründet und untermauert habe!) habe ich lediglich Folgendes aufgezeigt:

- reines "C&R" ist in Deutschland verboten (nix Neues!)

- "C&D" ist rechtlich "sauber" möglich und leicht begründbar, womit nach meiner Ansicht wir als Angler eine Freiheit zur Entscheidung nach dem Fang durchaus noch (?)haben! (war auch schon lange vorher bekannt, aber mit meinen Ausführungen hoffte ich, die Problematik etwas praxistauglich und für Angler verständlich beleuchtet zu haben!)

- Totknüppel- und Entnahmegebote, die oftmals unter dem Deckmantel der "Hege" existieren sind zumindest oft fragwürdig und sollten ggf. auch mal hinterfragt werden.


Warum meinen jetzt ausgerechnet ANGLER dagegen wettern zu müssen?

Als Fazit bleibt festzuhalten, dass unser Recht uns NOCH einen gewissen Freiraum beläßt, den wir für unser Hobby nutzen können, ohne permanent Angst haben zu müssen, sofort vor dem Richter zu landen, weil wir dann doch mal einem Fisch die Freiheit schenken.

Where ist the problem?

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



lonesome schrieb:


> Hallo Erni,
> 
> wenn jmd Spaß daran hat seinen Fischkopf nicht in die Suppe, sondern in den Partykeller _bei sinnvoller Verwendung -also essen- _vom Rest des Tieres zu hängen... da wollen wir nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein. Soll er doch und präparieren ist ein ehrenvoller Lehrberuf.
> 
> ...


 
Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber da ist soviel wirres Gedankengut drin, dass zumindest für mich irgendwie nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat, dass ich es mir erlaube, darauf nicht einzugehen!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

...hm...also - ich hatte jetzt mal wieder eine heiße Diskussion, mit Leuten, die mit Fingern auf Angler zeigten, die "C&R" bzw. die abgeschwächte Version des "C&D" schlimm und verachtenswert hielten. (darunter Jäger & Reiter)

Lustigerweise waren einige davon insbesondere die "Extremos" Reiter und ich warf die Frage auf, warum zur Hölle sich niemand am "Sportreiten" stößt, wo doch heutzutage niemand mehr das Pferd als Fortbewegungsmittel nutzt, um von A nach B zu kommen, sondern eigentlich aus purem Vergnügen ein Pferd hält, einsperrt, dressiert, benutzt für spaßige Ausritte usw.....!

"Pferde sind Säugetiere - Fische nicht" - war meine provokante These, wonach die Diskussion dann von der Gegenseite recht schnell abgewürgt wurde, weil man mir zugestehen mußte, dass beim Reiten Pferde nur für Spaß herhalten müssen, wohingegen zumindest beim Angeln in der "C&D"-Variante ein "vernünftiger Grund" - nämlich der (wenn auch nur in bestimmten Fällen) vorgesehene Verzehr im Vordergrund steht....!

Könnte es sein, dass die Pferdeliebhaber eher eine starke Lobby haben?
Das Politiker, reiche & mächtige Menschen gerne reiten?

...und nur deshalb keiner sich an die "Sportreiter" ranwagt?

Warum wird auf Angler so scharf geschossen und kaum einer hinterfragt mal das Reiten???

...hm....ich glaube dafür mache ich einen eigenen Thread, um mir mal einige Feedbacks von Euch Anglern zu holen...!

Ich habe nix gegen "Spaßreiter", aber wenn die in Frieden und nach Lust und Laune reiten dürfen, warum stehen dann andauernd wir Angler am Pranger???

Ernie


----------



## gründler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*

Ernie:

Must du ende der 80er anfang 90er nachforschen,auch gegen diese wurde damals aufgefahren,nur sie haben die kurve gekriegt,während der bekannte tolle *Angler* Verband einknickte.

Da ging es damals heiß her zum thema Reiten nur irgendwie konnten die sich rauswinden.

Dann gibt es noch die Showzucht von Tieren wo nur der Ruhm des Züchters an 1.Stelle steht,da juckt sich auch niemand im gegenteil da pilgern tausende zu solchen Messen Veranstaltungen.....

lg#h


----------



## ernie1973 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Diskussionsthread zum Magazin-Artikel "C&R in der anglerischen Praxis"*



gründler schrieb:


> Ernie:
> 
> Must du ende der 80er anfang 90er nachforschen,auch gegen diese wurde damals aufgefahren,nur sie haben die kurve gekriegt,während der bekannte tolle *Angler* Verband einknickte.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, vielleicht sollte man sich als Anglerschaft mal ein Beispiel an den Reitern nehmen und endlich ebenso für Ruhe und Frieden bei unserem Hobby sorgen....?!

Wie haben DIE das geschafft?

Aber solange wir uns hier untereinander so angiften (siehe nur die Dsikussionen zwischen "Hardcore-Releasern" und "Kochpottanglern"), fürchte ich, dass wir auch mit einem guten Verband nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen sein werden, weil wir einfach nicht in der Lage sind, zusammen für unser aller Hobby zu kämpfen!

Ansätze sind zwar da - aber manchmal zweifel ich daran, dass wir einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden werden, weil die Anglerschaft an sich viel zu zerstritten ist und jeder meint, nur so wie er es für richtig hält, ist es richtig!

Zusammenhalt und Toleranz aller Angler müssen wir erreichen - dann würde das auch mal was, mit dem EINEN Verband, der wirklich für die Interessen der Angler eintritt!

Aber auf Verbandsebene scheinen die Interessen der Angler sekundär zu sein, erstmal geht es um Machtpoker, Geld und Erhalt der Positionen, die unsere "hohen Herren" da inne haben!

Schade & arm - aber nur WIR können das ändern - DIE werden es nicht freiwillig tun, da für die "hohen Herren" der Verbände da zuviel dranhängt!

...und ich will damit nicht gegen den einen und für den anderen Verband werben, sowie es hier in letzter Zeit manchmal passiert - warum nicht EINEN gänzlich neuen Verband ins Leben rufen?

Weg mit den alten & endlich mal wirklich etwas neues in unserem Interesse starten - wobei mir echt egal ist, ob der neue Verband dann 3 oder 4 Buchstaben als Kürzel hat - ich habe mit beiden so meine Probleme, obwohl der mit den 3 Buchstaben in meinen Augen schon das geringere Übel ist....

Ernie


E.


----------

